# Fidanzato che fa uso di coca ...



## Alessandra (27 Aprile 2013)

Vi chiedo un consiglio...

Ho un' amica di 30 anni (una ragazza che conosco da meno di un anno ma con il quale esco spesso) che convive da un paio d'anni con il suo fidanzato storico.

Mi confida, con disperazione, che ha scoperto il fidanzato fare uso di cocaina (gli ha trovato qualcosa in tasca mentre prendeva gli abiti per fare una lavatrice) e non e' la prima volta che accade. Anche in passato era successo che lui ogni tanto tirasse coca e in quell'occasione si erano anche lasciati, ma poi lui le aveva promesso che non ne avrebbe piu' fatto uso perche' lui non ne e' dipendente.

Quando lei ha trovato le tracce nelle sue tasche, lui le ha confessato che ne ha fatto uso in occasione della festa di addio al celibato della sera prima, le ha detto che e' stata un'occasione, si e' scusato, si e' giustificato dicendo che non e' abitudinario, e' stata una tantum e lei mi ha detto che aveva un atteggiamento abbastanza stupito...del tipo: "perche' te la prendi tanto...per una tirata ogni tanto cosa vuoi che sia?Non sono un dipendente!"

Lei voleva che lui andasse da uno psicologo ma lui ha sempre trovato scuse per rimandare e non andarci. 
la cosa poi e' rimasta cosi'...adesso sono passati un paio di mesi da quell'episodio e lei mi dice che lui vorrebbe sposarla e fare un figlio e lei ne e' contentissima.

Io sono sinceramente un po' perplessa.
Ho conosciuto una ragazza che ha sposato e avuto un figlio da uno che ogni tanto tirava cosa (e lei no)....e ora sono separati perche' lui e' diventato dipendente dalla sostanza e quando ne era sotto effetto, diventava violento e comunque si bruciava lo stipendio nell'acquisto di cocaina.

Alla mia amica (ribadisco che ci frequentiamo da qualche mese...quindi non siamo intimissime) ho provato a dirle che forse le conviene aspettare che le cose si mettano a posto...
ma lei ha un sorriso felicissimo all'idea della famiglia, e' innamoratissima di lui...sogna un figlio...
insomma...vorrei metterla in guardia ma non vorrei essere indelicata....


O forse ha ragione lei e io sono negativa in quanto  influenzata dall'esperienza indiretta che ho visto...


Vostre opinioni...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2013)

Io chiederei un immediato impegno per affrontare il problema, riconoscendo che è un problema, andando in un centro specialistico.


----------



## Zod (27 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vi chiedo un consiglio...
> 
> Ho un' amica di 30 anni (una ragazza che conosco da meno di un anno ma con il quale esco spesso) che convive da un paio d'anni con il suo fidanzato storico.
> 
> ...


Non è poi tanto diverso dall'ubriacarsi o fumare marijuana. Se veramente non è tossicodipendente non ci vedo rischi più elevati rispetto ad altre situazioni. Se si gioca d'azzardo, o si fuma, o si tira coca, o ci si sbronza, per svago ogni tanto, non vedo molta maturità ma nemmeno un problema serio. Diverso il caso in cui si ricorra a dipendenze per sfuggire la realtá.

S*B


----------



## Alessandra (27 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non è poi tanto diverso dall'ubriacarsi o fumare marijuana. Se veramente non è tossicodipendente non ci vedo rischi più elevati rispetto ad altre situazioni. Se si gioca d'azzardo, o si fuma, o si tira coca, o ci si sbronza, per svago ogni tanto, non vedo molta maturità ma nemmeno un problema serio. Diverso il caso in cui si ricorra a dipendenze per sfuggire la realtá.
> 
> S*B




E' qui il punto...
io non conosco la cocaina e non so se e' possibile esserne consumatori "una volta ogni tanto"...

Lo vedo come un problema da risolvere, come ha scritto Brunetta.
Lei vorrebbe un figlio da lui...mi sento di tentare di dissuaderla da tale scelta...non vorrei un giorno se ne pentisse...mi rendo conto che se fosse stato un consumatore di marijuana l'avrei pensata diversamente...

Ma magari esagero...non so...
Non vorrei essere la rompiscatole di una coppietta felice a consigliare lei di non prendere sottogamba il suo "vizietto" saltuario...


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> E' qui il punto...
> io non conosco la cocaina e non so se e' possibile esserne consumatori "una volta ogni tanto"...
> 
> Lo vedo come un problema da risolvere, come ha scritto Brunetta.
> ...


sicuramente non ora e fino a che lui vorrà fare uso di cocaina.
per il resto se la volontà di pensare al consumo di questa droga come ad una dipendenza non è di questo ragazzo non credo ci sia molto da fare.
tutto relativo se non mettiamo in mezzo figli incoscientemente


----------



## Alessandra (27 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sicuramente non ora e fino a che lui vorrà fare uso di cocaina.
> per il resto se la volontà di pensare al consumo di questa droga come ad una dipendenza non è di questo ragazzo non credo ci sia molto da fare.
> tutto relativo se non mettiamo in mezzo figli incoscientemente



Insomma..la pensi come me...
Io penso:"se uno non e' dipendente da cocaina...che la usa a fare anche ogni tanto?"
se invece usi la coca appena c'e' una festa o un'occasione...non so, per me non e' normale...il problema c'e'.

E poi con l'arrivo di un figlio, ci sono piu' responsabilita'...uno potrebbe farsi prendere dalla "mano" nell'uso di sostanze...magari anche solo con il pretesto di reggere meglio i ritmi...


Come gia' dicevo, conosco una ragazza a cui non e' andata bene...ha sposato un ragazzo che la usava saltuariamente...e poi ne e' diventato dipendente...con spiacevoli conseguenze...


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2013)

sono indubbiamente situazioni a rischio, non si sa come possano andare a finire

tra l'altro, anche l'uso occasionale può portare un sacco di guai, con la patente o al lavoro ad es.


----------



## Alessandra (27 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> sono indubbiamente situazioni a rischio, non si sa come possano andare a finire
> 
> tra l'altro, anche l'uso occasionale può portare un sacco di guai, con la patente o al lavoro ad es.



hai ragione.
cerchero', con delicatezza, di dirle il mio punto di vista per farla riflettere.
E' una brava ragazza...mi dispiacerebbe vederla soffrire un giorno...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non è poi tanto diverso dall'ubriacarsi o fumare marijuana. Se veramente non è tossicodipendente non ci vedo rischi più elevati rispetto ad altre situazioni. Se si gioca d'azzardo, o si fuma, o si tira coca, o ci si sbronza, per svago ogni tanto, non vedo molta maturità ma nemmeno un problema serio. Diverso il caso in cui si ricorra a dipendenze per sfuggire la realtá.
> 
> S*B


La differenza è questa...da fonte di mio amico medico...
Se persisti con l'uso di coca...
Poi ti ritrovi "finito" in tutto...
E sono tutte conseguenze irreversibili...

Se hai un compagno cocainomane devi sapere che in pochi anni avrai al tuo fianco un rudre...
Con mille problemi al sistema nervoso, circolatorio, problemi neurologici ecc..ecc..ecc...

Conoscendo ex cocainomani...

Mi spiace lei la roba ti manca sempre...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> E' qui il punto...
> io non conosco la cocaina e non so se e' possibile esserne consumatori "una volta ogni tanto"...
> 
> Lo vedo come un problema da risolvere, come ha scritto Brunetta.
> ...


La cocaina è come mettere benzina avio su un motore normale
Comincia a battere in testa...
Va fuori giri...poi sbielli e spacchi tutto...
SUbito ti offre prestazioni eccellenti 
ma a prezzo di far funzionare il tuo fisico fuori dalla norma...

Esempio 
Sesso eccezionale
Ciccio duro come marmo
Ecc..ecc.ecc...
Poi si sfibrano i corpi cavernosi...che le donne pensano sia osso...
E i ritrovi con il ciccio scoppiato...
Impossibile avere erezioni ma solo sangue che va in volta per il ciccio...


In fase acuta degli effetti dannosi della cocaina sull'organismo si verifica un forte aumento delle pulsazioni, ipertensione, aumento della temperatura corporea, aumento della glicemia, secchezza delle fauci, allargamento delle pupille.
In seguito all’inappetenza, si verificano dimagrimento, disturbi intestinali, disidratazione dell’organismo. In caso di consumo prolungato, subentrano ronzio auricolare e diarrea, oltre che incapacità di rilassarsi e di conseguenza insonnia, nonostante lo stato di generale esaurimento.

Mucose nasali: A seguito dell’inalazione di cocaina, i vasi sanguigni presenti nel naso si chiudono. Quando l’effetto svanisce, il naso comincia a colare. Con il tempo il tessuto interno viene distrutto, il che può portare alla perforazione del setto nasale (naso da cocainomane). Può verificarsi la perdita dell’olfatto.

Cuore e circolazione: Mediante l’effetto fortemente vasocostrittivo, in molti organi, nonostante l’aumento della frequenza e della pressione sanguigna, si verifica carenza di ossigenazione. Questo può condurre alla formazione di emboli nel cuore, nel cervello o nell’intestino. Possono conseguirne infarti del miocardio, colpi apoplettici e, per mancanza di ossigenazione, aritmie cardiache, che possono essere seguite da fibrillazioni ventricolari mortali.

Cervello: Gli effetti vasocostrittivi conducono a disturbi dell’irrorazione del tessuto cerebrale e a molteplici microdistruzioni delle cellule. Ne sono conseguenza convulsioni, paresi permanenti o la morte.


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> E' qui il punto...
> io non conosco la cocaina e non so se e' possibile esserne consumatori "una volta ogni tanto"...
> 
> Lo vedo come un problema da risolvere, come ha scritto Brunetta.
> ...


falle delicatamente capire che non esiste consumo saltuario di bamba.

chi inizia ne diventa dipendente prima o poi.

per cui,se il tipo è di quelli che si credono superman,la tua amica farà meglio a pensarci su bene prima di farci un figlio


----------



## Zod (27 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La differenza è questa...da fonte di mio amico medico...
> Se persisti con l'uso di coca...
> Poi ti ritrovi "finito" in tutto...
> E sono tutte conseguenze irreversibili...
> ...


Anche fumare sigarette normali porta problemi. Tutte le dipendenze. Ma fare uso di coca ogni tanto non è dipendenza, come non lo è una sbronza di tanto in tanto. Tutto sta alla frequenza con cui lo si fa. Meglio una tirata di coca l'anno che 2 pacchetti di sigarette al giorno, anche economicamente parlando. Con questo non voglio sminuire la gravità dell'uso di droghe, ma bisogna sicuramente distinguere tra dipendenza e uso saltuario. Si potrebbe biasimare la violazione della legge semmai, non so bene come funzioni, ma se lo beccano con troppa coca vá in galera per un pezzo.

C'è gente che sniffa coca con la stessa disinvoltura con cui altri fumano marijuana, o si sbronzano di birra, o prendono acidi in discoteca, ma senza dipendenza. È quasi un fatto di classe sociale: ai meno abbienti la marijuana (di sinistra e non costa tanto), ai più ricchi e fighetti la coca (di destra per benestanti).

S*B


----------



## Spider (27 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La cocaina è come mettere benzina avio su un motore normale
> Comincia a battere in testa...
> Va fuori giri...poi sbielli e spacchi tutto...
> SUbito ti offre prestazioni eccellenti
> ...


ma... che ti sei letto il libretto dell'istruzioni????????


----------



## Zod (27 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma... che ti sei letto il libretto dell'istruzioni????????


Almeno ora sappiamo perchè il conte è così


----------



## Spider (27 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Almeno ora sappiamo perchè il conte è così


pure te...però non scherzi.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Anche fumare sigarette normali porta problemi. Tutte le dipendenze. Ma fare uso di coca ogni tanto non è dipendenza, come non lo è una sbronza di tanto in tanto. Tutto sta alla frequenza con cui lo si fa. Meglio una tirata di coca l'anno che 2 pacchetti di sigarette al giorno, anche economicamente parlando. Con questo non voglio sminuire la gravità dell'uso di droghe, ma bisogna sicuramente distinguere tra dipendenza e uso saltuario. Si potrebbe biasimare la violazione della legge semmai, non so bene come funzioni, ma se lo beccano con troppa coca vá in galera per un pezzo.
> 
> C'è gente che sniffa coca con la stessa disinvoltura con cui altri fumano marijuana, o si sbronzano di birra, o prendono acidi in discoteca, ma senza dipendenza. È quasi un fatto di classe sociale: ai meno abbienti la marijuana (di sinistra e non costa tanto), ai più ricchi e fighetti la coca (di destra per benestanti).
> 
> S*B


Mah secondo i dati
la coca è molto diffusa più di quanto si pensi
anche perchè il prezzo delle dosi è diminuito
io l'ho vista parecchie volte in vita mia
mai voluto averci a che fari

tutti i diretti consumatori mi hanno detto che se la provi una volta la bamba...poi insomma...
lei entra dentro di te...

Si lo so che la si prende con disivonltura...
ma non porta nulla di buono...

Potendo scegliere...
Una ci pensa su no?

Ma a quel che so io...la mariuana è acqua fresca in confronto la coca...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma... che ti sei letto il libretto dell'istruzioni????????


Ma no ho attaccato a fine post...na roba di google...

Insomma la coca ti incasina la mentalità...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> pure te...però non scherzi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (27 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> pure te...però non scherzi.


..hehehe...e pensa che non ho mai fatto uso di droghe... sono scemo naturale


----------



## Spider (27 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> ..hehehe...e pensa che non ho mai fatto uso di droghe... sono scemo naturale


D.O.C.
attento che ti diamo...
la D.O.C.G.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (27 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> D.O.C.
> attento che ti diamo...
> la D.O.C.G.
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ZOd, ma con l'avatarro...
vuoi copiare il caro e saggio JON?
oppure stai a corto d'idee???


----------



## Alessandra (28 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La differenza è questa...da fonte di mio amico medico...
> Se persisti con l'uso di coca...
> Poi ti ritrovi "finito" in tutto...
> E sono tutte conseguenze irreversibili...
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> La cocaina è come mettere benzina avio su un motore normale
> Comincia a battere in testa...
> Va fuori giri...poi sbielli e spacchi tutto...
> SUbito ti offre prestazioni eccellenti
> ...



Caspita Conte...non sapevo le conseguenze sul "ciccio"...che distrugge i corpi cavernosi fino ad avere la sensazione di fare l'amore con un "osso"...
Potrebbe venir fuori una bella pubblicita' pogresso...ho avuto dei ex-colleghi giovanissimi che usano cocaina...all'inizio pensavo fosse una cosa saltuaria...ma poi, durante le pause pranzo sentivo che parlavano di cocaina sempre con piu frequenza...non sapro' mai se erano gia' abitudinari o se lo sono diventati nel giro di pochi mesi...magari una pubblicita' progresso con l' OSSO potrebbe dissuadere le persone dalla prima tirata...chissa'!

Sono utopistica, vero??? 



perplesso ha detto:


> falle delicatamente capire che *non esiste consumo saltuario di bamba.*
> 
> chi inizia ne diventa dipendente prima o poi.
> 
> per cui,se il tipo è di quelli che si credono superman,la tua amica farà meglio a pensarci su bene prima di farci un figlio


E' quello che penso anche io...ma da inesperta di materia "droga".
Per questo volevo un confronto con voi...per capire se mi sto allarmando per niente oppure se e' meglio "disturbare" i sogni di felice maternita' della mia amica...



Zod ha detto:


> Anche fumare sigarette normali porta problemi. Tutte le dipendenze. Ma fare uso di coca ogni tanto non è dipendenza, come non lo è una sbronza di tanto in tanto. Tutto sta alla frequenza con cui lo si fa. Meglio una tirata di coca l'anno che 2 pacchetti di sigarette al giorno, anche economicamente parlando. Con questo non voglio sminuire la gravità dell'uso di droghe, ma bisogna sicuramente distinguere tra dipendenza e uso saltuario. Si potrebbe biasimare la violazione della legge semmai, non so bene come funzioni, ma se lo beccano con troppa coca vá in galera per un pezzo.
> 
> C'è gente che sniffa coca con la stessa disinvoltura con cui altri fumano marijuana, o si sbronzano di birra, o prendono acidi in discoteca, ma senza dipendenza. È quasi un fatto di classe sociale: ai meno abbienti la marijuana (di sinistra e non costa tanto), ai più ricchi e fighetti la coca (di destra per benestanti).
> 
> S*B


hai ragione...anche due pacchetti di sigarette al giorno...sono tutte dipendenze...
ma quello che io mi chiedo...
e' possibile essere consumatori saltuari di bamba??
cioe'...una volta che inizi a fumare sigarette...diventa un vizio anche quello...ed e' difficile smettere anche con la nicotina...
la coca che e' una sostanza piu' forte...e chi la prende di certo ama i suoi effetti...non e' peggio delle sigarette? non da' piu' dipendenza della nicotina?
E' chiaro che il prezzo la rende meno accessibile delle sigarette...ma la dipendenza e' dipendenza...
se uno diventa dipendente da nicotina...quando inizia con la coca...
non so se mi spiego...



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah secondo i dati
> la coca è molto diffusa più di quanto si pensi
> *anche perchè il prezzo delle dosi è diminuito*
> io l'ho vista parecchie volte in vita mia
> ...


Ecco... appunto...:smile:

Un mio amico mi ha raccontato, parecchio tempo fa, che aveva provato la coca e non gli erano piaciuti gli effetti.
Poi l'ha riprovata...e ha avuto conferma che gli effetti non gli piacciono.
lo rendono piu' nervoso di quello che gia' e'.
E a quanto pare ha perso l'interesse per questa sostanza (per fortuna!!!)

Ma il fidanzato della mia amica l'ha usata diverse volte, pur non considerandosi dipendente.
Significa che gli effetti gli piacciono!




Zod ha detto:


> ..hehehe...e pensa che non ho mai fatto uso di droghe... sono scemo naturale


sinceramente dal tuo intervento precedente, dove dici che si puo' prendere la bamba senza diventarne dipendente, pensavo che avessi avuto esperienza diretta...percio' mi interessava saperne di piu'...ma se non l'hai mai provata come me...come si fa a valutare se e' una droga di cui si puo' fare uso saltuario? 
Quello che so io (ma da google) e' che da' forte dipendenza...


----------



## Tubarao (28 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Anche fumare sigarette normali porta problemi. Tutte le dipendenze. Ma fare uso di coca ogni tanto non è dipendenza, come non lo è una sbronza di tanto in tanto. Tutto sta alla frequenza con cui lo si fa. Meglio una tirata di coca l'anno che 2 pacchetti di sigarette al giorno, anche economicamente parlando. Con questo non voglio sminuire la gravità dell'uso di droghe, ma bisogna sicuramente distinguere tra dipendenza e uso saltuario. Si potrebbe biasimare la violazione della legge semmai, non so bene come funzioni, ma se lo beccano con troppa coca vá in galera per un pezzo.
> 
> C'è gente che sniffa coca con la stessa disinvoltura con cui altri fumano marijuana, o si sbronzano di birra, o prendono acidi in discoteca, ma senza dipendenza. È quasi un fatto di classe sociale: ai meno abbienti la marijuana (di sinistra e non costa tanto), ai più ricchi e fighetti la coca (di destra per benestanti).
> 
> S*B


Il problema non è mai nell'uso (entro certi limiti) ma nell'abuso.


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2013)

Premetto che sono figlia dei fiori (di maria) quindi non ho la minima idea che effetto possa avere la cocaina ( e sinteticume vario), non in termini medici, ma proprio in termini di sballo ed eventuale accanimento.
Ho amici però che occasionalmente si bambizzano e nessuno di loro mi sembra esserci rimasto sotto.
Due li ho sottocchio praticamente tutti i giorni e mi accorgo quando tirano. E capiterà si e no una volta al mese, quando fanno _serata_.
Credo siano almeno  10 anni e ripeto nessuno di loro è rovinato. Anzi. Sembro più sballata io.

Detto questo, se avessi un compagno che ogni tanto si pista sarei letteralmente terrorizzata.
In effetti se facesse uso di qualsiasi sostanza che non fosse maria.


Che intervento inutile. Non c'ho voglia di cancellarlo.


----------



## Alessandra (28 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Premetto che sono figlia dei fiori (di maria) quindi non ho la minima idea che effetto possa avere la cocaina ( e sinteticume vario), non in termini medici, ma proprio in termini di sballo ed eventuale accanimento.
> Ho amici però che occasionalmente si bambizzano e nessuno di loro mi sembra esserci rimasto sotto.
> Due li ho sottocchio praticamente tutti i giorni e mi accorgo quando tirano. E capiterà si e no una volta al mese, quando fanno _serata_.
> Credo siano almeno  10 anni e ripeto nessuno di loro è rovinato. Anzi. Sembro più sballata io.
> ...


Idem. La maria la conosco anche se e' una vita che non la fumo piu'...tutto il resto non l'ho mai provato.
motivo per cui non posso capire 
dal mio punto di vista, mi sembra che la ragazza stia per fare un'errore a voler fare un figlio con il fidanzato che ogni tanto tira coca, quando lei proprio non ne fa uso...
quando lei lo ha scoperto, c'era rimasta male e voleva che lui andasse da uno psicologo o prendesse provvedimenti per non tirare proprio piu'...lui l'ha rassicurata dicendo che era per l'occasione...
insomma...lei e' innamorata e probabilmente vuole credergli...


----------



## Alessandra (28 Aprile 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il problema non è mai nell'uso (entro certi limiti) ma nell'abuso.



ma anche per la cocaina?
saro' io di mentalita' limitata...ma la considero una droga pesante e mi fa effetto pensare che uno, anche senza abuso, la usi...


----------



## Cla87 (28 Aprile 2013)

da studente di medicina ti dico:

1) la cocaina provoca una forte dipendenza, maggiore e meno "gestibile" rispetto a quella da alcool o da cannabis. Pertanto è difficilissimo farne uso "una tantum". Col passare del tempo, nel giro di poche settimane/mesi si cade in una dipendenza profonda che porta il consumatore "occasionale" a diventare un consumatore "abitudinario" (c'è una spiegazione farmacologica che non sto qui a spiegare).

2) gli effetti deleteri sono stati ampiamente spiegati e chiariti dal Conte, li confermo!

è ora di affrontare il problema, prima che sia troppo tardi! non è da escludere che il ragazzo della tua amica sia in realtà un consumatore abitudinario. Possono esserci probabilità che non abbia mai smesso di consumare cocaina nell'arco di questi due anni.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il problema non è mai nell'uso (entro certi limiti) ma nell'abuso.


E dicono tutti così...
Poi ci cascano dentro con tutte e due le scarpe...


----------



## Alessandra (28 Aprile 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> da studente di medicina ti dico:
> 
> 1) la cocaina provoca una forte dipendenza, maggiore e meno "gestibile" rispetto a quella da alcool o da cannabis. Pertanto è difficilissimo farne uso "una tantum". Col passare del tempo, nel giro di poche settimane/mesi si cade in una dipendenza profonda che porta il consumatore "occasionale" a diventare un consumatore "abitudinario" (c'è una spiegazione farmacologica che non sto qui a spiegare).
> 
> ...



:up: grazie per le delucidazioni!

Non so...ma anche io ho un po' la sensazione che forse lui non ha mai smesso...


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> da studente di medicina ti dico:
> 
> 1) la cocaina provoca una forte dipendenza, maggiore e meno "gestibile" rispetto a quella da alcool o da cannabis. Pertanto è difficilissimo farne uso "una tantum". Col passare del tempo, nel giro di poche settimane/mesi si cade in una dipendenza profonda che porta il consumatore "occasionale" a diventare un consumatore "abitudinario" (c'è una spiegazione farmacologica che non sto qui a spiegare).
> 
> ...



vero, la coca dà una forte dipendenza psicologica (non fisica come l'eroina)
è molto diffusa e ora costa relativamente poco, tempo fa hanno esaminato le acque del Po ed ne hanno trovate percentuali molto alte, poichè la coca rimane anche dopo la depurazione delle acque fognarie http://www.cronacaqui.it/torino/176...nelle-acque-del-po-10mila-dosi-al-giorno.html
stesse analisi sulle banconote  20 euro http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/cronaca/articoli/articolo349060.shtml


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2013)

:scared:


----------



## Tubarao (28 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ma anche per la cocaina?
> saro' io di mentalita' limitata...ma la considero una droga pesante e mi fa effetto pensare che uno, anche senza abuso, la usi...


Mi è capitato di farne uso. Se dovessi dire con quale frequenza potrei dire: una o due volte l'anno, quando si creano le condizioni giuste con gli amici giusti. Non ho mai sentito il bisogno di comprarla, non ho mai avuto la necessità di farne uso, sebbene l'effetto quando non becchi la grattata d'intonaco dal muro e ti capita qualcosa di decente, non mi dispiaccia affatto.

Il problema è nell'abuso. E per me una volta al mese è già abuso.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2013)

La tolleranza e la possibilità di assuefazione a qualsiasi cosa, anche psicologicamente, non solo fisicamente, è individuale. C'è chi diventa dipendente anche dalla nutella o dal cibo spazzatura e mette 100kg, cosa che non fa bene alla salute. Ma se il cibo è indispensabile alla sopravvivenza ed è solo l'abuso pericoloso, altre cose non sono indispensabili e si assumono solo per gli effetti che danno. Perché si cercano quegli effetti? La risposta a questa domanda fa capire se l'uso avviene solo in maniera davvero episodica. Altro aspetto in una coppia è già difficile stare insieme se si ha la stessa visione della vita se uno sente necessario sballare per divertirsi e l'altro neppure lo capisce non so che prospettive possano avere. Io vorrei perfino un non fumatore. Certamente un fumatore, che ogni tanto si fa una canna e si ubriaca alle feste mi troverebbe noiosissima.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> vero, la coca dà una forte dipendenza psicologica (non fisica come l'eroina)
> è molto diffusa e ora costa relativamente poco, tempo fa hanno esaminato le acque del Po ed ne hanno trovate percentuali molto alte, poichè la coca rimane anche dopo la depurazione delle acque fognarie http://www.cronacaqui.it/torino/176...nelle-acque-del-po-10mila-dosi-al-giorno.html
> stesse analisi sulle banconote  20 euro http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/cronaca/articoli/articolo349060.shtml


Ah ecco dov'era finita...
tutto quel popo di roba...
Ah ecco...
Mi sembrava si che il pesce sapesse un gusto strano...
e che le rane saltassero un po troppo....

Cioè si sono viste sul po cose che non ti dico...
Rane seriamente convinte di essere buoi....
E non scoppiavano...

Ma volavano per aria....

E' colpa della cocaina nelle acque...

E che non ti dica come si sono sviluppate bene grazie alla cocaina quelle simpatiche canaglie di nutrie...
Ora capisco queste nutrie così gagliarde...sono tutte fatte di bamba...


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi è capitato di farne uso. Se dovessi dire con quale frequenza potrei dire: una o due volte l'anno, quando si creano le condizioni giuste con gli amici giusti. Non ho mai sentito il bisogno di comprarla, non ho mai avuto la necessità di farne uso, sebbene l'effetto quando non becchi la grattata d'intonaco dal muro e ti capita qualcosa di decente, non mi dispiaccia affatto.
> 
> Il problema è nell'abuso. *E per me una volta al mese è già abuso*.



Porca facocera.
Ho gli amici cocainomani e non me ne sono accorta.

Non sono ironica.:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Porca facocera.
> Ho gli amici cocainomani e non me ne sono accorta.
> 
> Non sono ironica.:unhappy:


Se uno si ubriacasse una volta al mese lo troveresti normale?


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se uno si ubriacasse una volta al mese lo troveresti normale?


si. 
Anche se sono totalmente astemia, ma visto che fumo saltuariamente ubriacarsi una volta al mese non mi sembra un comportamento da uno che ci è rimasto sotto o con una dipendenza.
Se esce una volta al mese con gli amici...
che poi un conto è andare in coma etilico, un conto è ubriacarsi nella norma.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si.
> Anche se sono totalmente astemia, ma visto che fumo saltuariamente ubriacarsi una volta al mese non mi sembra un comportamento da uno che ci è rimasto sotto o con una dipendenza.
> Se esce una volta al mese con gli amici...
> che poi un conto è andare in coma etilico, un conto è ubriacarsi nella norma.


Io no, non lo troverei normale e mi basterebbe una volta per pensare che non è l'uomo per me. Si torna alla seconda questione da me posta: questi due sono compatibili? Per me no.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se uno si ubriacasse una volta al mese lo troveresti normale?


Non so se sia normale o no io so che non riuscirei a starci.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se uno si ubriacasse una volta al mese lo troveresti normale?


Ci sono diversi gradi di ubriacatura che spaziano dall'essere semplicemente allegri al coma etilico, passando per il farsi raccontare la serata il giorno dopo perchè tu non ricordi nulla.

Per me è sempre la situazione che deve essere presa (anche) in considerazione: se mi allargo un pò col vino una volta al mese in compagnia di amici, magari a cena il venerdì dopo una settimana di lavoro stressante, ci stà. Se mi ubriaco da solo, sono sulla via dell'alcolismo.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci sono diversi gradi di ubriacatura che spaziano dall'essere semplicemente allegri al coma etilico, passando per il farsi raccontare la serata il giorno dopo perchè tu non ricordi nulla.
> 
> Per me è sempre la situazione che deve essere presa (anche) in considerazione: se mi allargo un pò col vino una volta al mese in compagnia di amici, magari a cena il venerdì dopo una settimana di lavoro stressante, ci stà. Se mi ubriaco da solo, sono sulla via dell'alcolismo.


C'è un piccolo problema però.
La stessa quantità di vino
fa effetti sempre diversi 
alle persone.

Pare che sia legato al fegato e alla tua stazza.
Il mio maestro ungherese, beve che so due litri di vino al giorno.
Ma non l'ho mai visto ubriaco.

Ovvio ce ne vogliono cinque...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Alessandra (28 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tolleranza e la possibilità di assuefazione a qualsiasi cosa, anche psicologicamente, non solo fisicamente, è individuale. C'è chi diventa dipendente anche dalla nutella o dal cibo spazzatura e mette 100kg, cosa che non fa bene alla salute. Ma se il cibo è indispensabile alla sopravvivenza ed è solo l'abuso pericoloso, altre cose non sono indispensabili e si assumono solo per gli effetti che danno. Perché si cercano quegli effetti? La risposta a questa domanda fa capire se l'uso avviene solo in maniera davvero episodica. Altro aspetto in una coppia è già difficile stare insieme se si ha la stessa visione della vita* se uno sente necessario sballare per divertirsi e l'altro neppure lo capisce non so che prospettive possano avere.* Io vorrei perfino un non fumatore. Certamente un fumatore, che ogni tanto si fa una canna e si ubriaca alle feste mi troverebbe noiosissima.


be'...io e la ragazza ogni tanto capita che ci troviamo un po' sbronze dopo una seratona...il suo ragazzo (che usa coca) e' completamente astemio e non mangia neanche i cioccolatini mon cheri! 

pero' vedi...io personalmente, la sbronza la capisco...la tirata di neve no...


----------



## Alessandra (28 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è un piccolo problema però.
> La stessa quantità di vino
> fa effetti sempre diversi
> alle persone.
> ...



Non mi parlare di ungheresi!!!
una volta uno di loro mi ha offerto un grappino artigianale...fatto in ungheria...sono tornata a casa a 4 zampe...e non so come...l'alcol puro era niente a confronto!!! invece l'ungherese non si e' scomposto neanche un capello!!! Liscio come se avesse bevuto acqua!!!


----------



## Alessandra (28 Aprile 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi è capitato di farne uso. Se dovessi dire con quale frequenza potrei dire: una o due volte l'anno, quando si creano le condizioni giuste con gli amici giusti. Non ho mai sentito il bisogno di comprarla, non ho mai avuto la necessità di farne uso, sebbene l'effetto quando non becchi la grattata d'intonaco dal muro e ti capita qualcosa di decente, non mi dispiaccia affatto.
> 
> Il problema è nell'abuso. *E per me una volta al mese è già abuso.*


:up:


----------



## Alessandra (28 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se uno si ubriacasse una volta al mese lo troveresti normale?





Tebe ha detto:


> si.
> Anche se sono totalmente astemia, ma visto che fumo saltuariamente ubriacarsi una volta al mese non mi sembra un comportamento da uno che ci è rimasto sotto o con una dipendenza.
> Se esce una volta al mese con gli amici...
> che poi un conto è andare in coma etilico, un conto è ubriacarsi nella norma.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io no, non lo troverei normale e mi basterebbe una volta per pensare che non è l'uomo per me. Si torna alla seconda questione da me posta: *questi due sono compatibili? Per me no*.





Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci sono diversi gradi di ubriacatura che spaziano dall'essere semplicemente allegri al coma etilico, passando per il farsi raccontare la serata il giorno dopo perchè tu non ricordi nulla.
> 
> Per me è sempre la situazione che deve essere presa (anche) in considerazione: se mi allargo un pò col vino una volta al mese in compagnia di amici, magari a cena il venerdì dopo una settimana di lavoro stressante, ci stà. Se mi ubriaco da solo, sono sulla via dell'alcolismo.


Anche io mi sento piu' tollerante nei confronti dell'alcol..intendo dire...ok la sbronza occasionale....il coma etilico no...e questa mia tolleranza e' influenzata dal fatto che sono la prima a prendermi qualche sbronza ogni tanto...a essere un po' allegrotta...(non di abitudine)....
e Brunetta ha ragione...questi due non sono compatibili...anche seocndo me...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non mi parlare di ungheresi!!!
> una volta uno di loro mi ha offerto un grappino artigianale...fatto in ungheria...sono tornata a casa a 4 zampe...e non so come...l'alcol puro era niente a confronto!!! invece l'ungherese non si e' scomposto neanche un capello!!! Liscio come se avesse bevuto acqua!!!


Ma gli hai visti?
GLi uomini sono tendenzialmente bassini e tutti con il pancione.
Le donne in genere non hanno i lineamenti del volto bellissimi come le italiane, ma osserva le gambe delle ungheresi...
Raro che abbiano cellulite...

Ma per i liquori e i vini...
Conosco una sola città in quel posto: EGER.

( tralaltro posto bellissimo).

Conosco benissimo quei liquori!!!

Pensa che il mio maestro è talmente convinto delle sue assurde teorie...che se lui ti ubriaca con il suo vino...poi basta bere sto grappino e passa tutto no?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Anche io mi sento piu' tollerante nei confronti dell'alcol..intendo dire...ok la sbronza occasionale....il coma etilico no...e questa mia tolleranza e' influenzata dal fatto che sono la prima a prendermi qualche sbronza ogni tanto...a essere un po' allegrotta...(non di abitudine)....
> e Brunetta ha ragione...questi due non sono compatibili...anche seocndo me...


Più che altro mi pare che...
Se uno usa coca e l'altro no...non è che succede che l'altro riesce a redimere...anzi...pare che il cocainomane tiri dentro l'altro nel suo mondo fatato no?


----------



## Alessandra (29 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma gli hai visti?
> GLi uomini sono tendenzialmente bassini e tutti con il pancione.
> Le donne in genere non hanno i lineamenti del volto bellissimi come le italiane, ma osserva le gambe delle ungheresi...
> Raro che abbiano cellulite...
> ...



ahahahah conosci quei liquori??? quindi hai ben presente di cosa sto parlando!!! ahahahah
penso si a stata una delle sbronze piu' colossali mai prese...quella con il "grappino" ungherese...mi ha bucato lo stomaco!!!ahahahah
sono tornata a casa con la strada che ondeggiava sotto le mie zampe...mentre gattonavo per non cadere!!!ahahahah


forse in questi casi...davvero e' piu' salutare la cocaina!!!!


----------



## Alessandra (29 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro mi pare che...
> Se uno usa coca e l'altro no...non è che succede che l'altro riesce a redimere...anzi...pare che il cocainomane tiri dentro l'altro nel suo mondo fatato no?



in generale si'...potrebbe...ma a lei proprio non interessa...

se io avessi un ragazzo con questa abitudine...sinceramente non so...non sarebbe compatibile con me...sarei terrorizzata dal fatto che ne diventi dipendente...forse, se non lo riconoscerebbe un problema da affrontare, lo lascerei...non so...spero non mi capiti mai...

quando ero ragazzina mi era messa a mia insaputa con uno che usava eroina...mai piu'...
mai piu'...davvero...

spero non mi capiti piu'...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vi chiedo un consiglio...
> 
> Ho un' amica di 30 anni (una ragazza che conosco da meno di un anno ma con il quale esco spesso) che convive da un paio d'anni con il suo fidanzato storico.
> 
> ...


questa è l'unica cosa che puoi dirle e che una persona sensata dovrebbe fare
ma si sa che le persona innamorate non hanno occhi nè orecchie ...
Sul resto non so che dire non si può sapere se uan persona arriva alla dipendenza da certe sostanze se non fino a quando non ci si è dentro ...
Non si può dire che chi ne fa un uso saltuario ci finisca dentro con tutte le scarpe ...
personalmente chi per divertirsi fa uso di droghe o alcool spero sempre che dopo abbia l'accortezza di non mettersi alla guida che oltre mettere a rischio la vita di qualche innocente metterebbe anche a rischio la sua in tutti i sensi...


----------



## Alessandra (29 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma gli hai visti?
> GLi uomini sono tendenzialmente bassini e tutti con il pancione.
> Le donne in genere non hanno i lineamenti del volto bellissimi come le italiane, ma osserva le gambe delle ungheresi...
> Raro che abbiano cellulite...
> ...



gli uomini...si'...niente di che...e hanno la panzotta....le donne...mah non so, io da queste parti ho beccato solo strafighe...bel fisico e bei volti...


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci sono diversi gradi di ubriacatura che spaziano dall'essere semplicemente allegri al coma etilico, passando per il farsi raccontare la serata il giorno dopo perchè tu non ricordi nulla.
> 
> Per me è sempre la situazione che deve essere presa (anche) in considerazione:* se mi allargo un pò col vino una volta al mese in compagnia di amici, magari a cena il venerdì dopo una settimana di lavoro stressante, ci stà*. Se mi ubriaco da solo, sono sulla via dell'alcolismo.


Ecco...è quello che penso io.
Ma pensavo fosse abbastanza ovvio il neretto.
Cioè non si parlava di uno che si fa a pezzi una volta al mese.


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2013)

Sono un anti ubriacatura naturale.
Facendomi schifissimo qualsiasi tipo di alcol, lo sento a metri di distanza.
L'odore di super alcolico lo tollero leggermente di più ma se bevi anche un sorso di vino non ti devi avvicinare a me per almeno due ore.
Tutto il vino. Dal più leggero al più corposo.
E sento addirittura per ore l'alcol in bocca degli altri anche di un semplice cioccolatino al liquore.

Mattia fa una vita di inferno con me poveretto. Deve scegliere se baciarmi e abbracciarmi o bere qualcosa.
In genere sceglie me



Oddio...non è che si fa di coca?


paura...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> gli uomini...si'...niente di che...e hanno la panzotta....le donne...mah non so, io da queste parti ho beccato solo strafighe...bel fisico e bei volti...


Le ungheresi assieme alle svedesi 
sono le donne più emancipate
seriamente emancipare
consapevolmente emancipate
che io abbia mai conosciuto in Europa.

Si sono strafighe
e molto disinibite eh?

Ma dicono che gli uomini là
non siano "maniaci" come gli italiani...

Gli ungheresi hanno poi un altissimo senso della famiglia!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ahahahah conosci quei liquori??? quindi hai ben presente di cosa sto parlando!!! ahahahah
> penso si a stata una delle sbronze piu' colossali mai prese...quella con il "grappino" ungherese...mi ha bucato lo stomaco!!!ahahahah
> sono tornata a casa con la strada che ondeggiava sotto le mie zampe...mentre gattonavo per non cadere!!!ahahahah
> 
> ...


Tu non hai idea cosa sia la "baldorietta" alle cantine...
Si mangia il gallo con varie verdure...lesso...

Che non ti dica del brodo di maiale...

Non mi ricordo il nome di quel liquore...

I magiari...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vi chiedo un consiglio...
> 
> Ho un' amica di 30 anni (una ragazza che conosco da meno di un anno ma con il quale esco spesso) che convive da un paio d'anni con il suo fidanzato storico.
> 
> ...


Un matrimonio che comincia da una convivenza con sotterfugi mi sembra un inizio alquanto pericoloso, ciò non vuol dire che non si debbano avere degli spazi unici dove "svagarsi", di certo uno spazio dove subentra la cocaina non può essere nascosto ma deve essere perlomeno discusso seriamente tra i due "futuri sposi". Lui deve dare dimostrazione a lei di una sua non dipendenza, altrimenti meglio evitare passi importanti come il matrimonio e dei figli.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi è capitato di farne uso. Se dovessi dire con quale frequenza potrei dire: una o due volte l'anno, quando si creano le condizioni giuste con gli amici giusti. Non ho mai sentito il bisogno di comprarla, non ho mai avuto la necessità di farne uso, sebbene l'effetto quando non becchi la grattata d'intonaco dal muro e ti capita qualcosa di decente, non mi dispiaccia affatto.
> 
> Il problema è nell'abuso. E per me una volta al mese è già abuso.





Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci sono diversi gradi di ubriacatura che spaziano dall'essere semplicemente allegri al coma etilico, passando per il farsi raccontare la serata il giorno dopo perchè tu non ricordi nulla.
> 
> Per me è sempre la situazione che deve essere presa (anche) in considerazione: se mi allargo un pò col vino una volta al mese in compagnia di amici, magari a cena il venerdì dopo una settimana di lavoro stressante, ci stà. Se mi ubriaco da solo, sono sulla via dell'alcolismo.



in effetti il problema sta molto più a monte, a mio avviso
la dipendenza non è legata al numero di volte, ma al meccanismo per cui solo facendo uso di una determinata sostanza (dato il caso in questione, ma il discorso è allargabile anche ad altro) riesco a sentirmi bene, a ottenere certe prestazioni o a comportarmi in determinati modi.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti il problema sta molto più a monte, a mio avviso
> la dipendenza non è legata al numero di volte, ma al meccanismo per cui solo facendo uso di una determinata sostanza (dato il caso in questione, ma il discorso è allargabile anche ad altro) riesco a sentirmi bene, a ottenere certe prestazioni o a comportarmi in determinati modi.


Possiamo dire che risulta soggettivo il problema? 

Chi tra noi quando ha cominciato a fumare pensava potesse diventare un vizio?


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Possiamo dire che risulta soggettivo il problema?
> 
> Chi tra noi quando ha cominciato a fumare pensava potesse diventare un vizio?



io...almeno un vizio ci vuole, dai


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> io...almeno un vizio ci vuole, dai



io non ce l'ho più!!!

:festa:


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti il problema sta molto più a monte, a mio avviso
> la dipendenza non è legata al numero di volte, ma al meccanismo per cui solo facendo uso di una determinata sostanza (dato il caso in questione, ma il discorso è allargabile anche ad altro) riesco a sentirmi bene, a ottenere certe prestazioni o a comportarmi in determinati modi.



quotissimo


----------



## Daniele (29 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia fa una vita di inferno con me poveretto. Deve scegliere se baciarmi e abbracciarmi o bere qualcosa.
> In genere sceglie me
> 
> 
> ...


Ma ultimamente non è che preferisce l'alcool vista la tua carenza di pipino????


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma ultimamente non è che preferisce l'alcool vista la tua carenza di pipino????



 ho una novità!
Sua signoria ieri si è concesso, quindi...la mia carenza pipinesca è stata un pò limata. Non tanto ma meglio di niente

No non beve. Me ne accorgerei. O almeno. Quando fa serata beve,  infatti dorme sul divano, ma direi che se dovesse cadere nel baratro di una dipendenza non è quella dell'alcol. 
Con una rompicoglioni astemia come me vicino vuol dire andarsele a cercare.


Poi non fuma nemmeno..
Insomma...l'unica dipendenza che ha è quella da cibo.
Magna e magna.:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi è capitato di farne uso. Se dovessi dire con quale frequenza potrei dire: una o due volte l'anno, quando si creano le condizioni giuste con gli amici giusti. Non ho mai sentito il bisogno di comprarla, non ho mai avuto la necessità di farne uso, sebbene l'effetto quando non becchi la grattata d'intonaco dal muro e ti capita qualcosa di decente, non mi dispiaccia affatto.
> 
> Il problema è nell'abuso. E per me una volta al mese è già abuso.


anche l0'arsenico assunto in piccole dosi non è poi così pericoloso , c'è gente che se lo beve


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2013)

che sia alcol, fumo e droga ognuno è libero di suicidarsi a poco a poco , concettualmente però è uno spreco gettar via salute quando c'è.
veramente un peccato, poi ognuno fa quel che vuole


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che sia alcol, fumo e droga ognuno è libero di suicidarsi a poco a poco , concettualmente però è uno spreco gettar via salute quando c'è.
> veramente un peccato, poi ognuno fa quel che vuole



non che morire perfettamente sani sia un granchè!
una gran fatica, e poi...sotto un cipresso, uguale agli altri:singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che sia alcol, fumo e droga ognuno è libero di suicidarsi a poco a poco , concettualmente però è uno spreco gettar via salute quando c'è.
> veramente un peccato, poi ognuno fa quel che vuole



quorto


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> *non che morire perfettamente sani sia un granchè*!
> una gran fatica, e poi...sotto un cipresso, uguale agli altri:singleeye:


sì, buonanotte.
del resto ci sono tante belle giustificazioni spiritose a questo proposito ...leggittime purché valgano ognuno per sé e non debbano coinvolgere gli altri tra i quali figli ed eventuali


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, buonanotte.
> del resto ci sono tante belle giustificazioni spiritose a questo proposito ...leggittime purché valgano ognuno per sé e non debbano coinvolgere gli altri tra i quali figli ed eventuali


dai, non buttarla sul tragico!
è indispensabile non esagerare e usare buon senso, poi qualche piccolo "vizio" riesce a rendere più piacevole la vita, a volte


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> dai, non buttarla sul tragico!
> è indispensabile non esagerare e usare buon senso, poi qualche piccolo "vizio" riesce a rendere più piacevole la vita, a volte


Si come quello che....
Viene lì uno tutto abbattuto...
Cos'ha?

E se el savesse maestro...a go un bruto male...
E io mi spavento, da noi Bruto male, è il cancro...

E lui...
Ma cossa galo capio...el bruto male de dover stare in regola...
E la pression con la pastiglia che la copa zo tuto...là el batocio...in messo le gambe...
E il polistirolo alto....niente magnare, niente bevare....xè mia possibile che tute le robe bone le fassa male...

Poi andiamo al bar.
E lì c'è mio zio.
Tutti al solito ridono perchè bevendo il vino si copre gli occhi con una mano...

E io faccio...ma cosa stai facendo...

E lui...eh te se...el medico el me ga dito che mi el vin...gnanca vedarlo...posso...gnanca vedarlo...


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2013)

qualche piccolo vizio l'uso di coca?
punti di vista.
se volete la butto ancora più ùsul tragico e vi dico che a guardarmi in giro , con tutta la sofferenza per vivere e rimanere attaccati alla speranza di troppagente leggere certe cose mi fa solo incazzare.


free ha detto:


> dai, non buttarla sul tragico!
> è indispensabile non esagerare e usare buon senso, poi qualche piccolo "vizio" riesce a rendere più piacevole la vita, a volte


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> dai, non buttarla sul tragico!
> è indispensabile non esagerare e usare buon senso, poi qualche piccolo "vizio" riesce a rendere più piacevole la vita, a volte


A me culturalmente queste affermazioni inquietano. Nessuna sostanza rende più piacevole la vita, al massimo consente di evadere dai problemi. I problemi poi restano lì e a questi si aggiungono i "vizi" come costo economico, fisico e psicologico. Quando si vuole creare una famiglia ci deve essere l'accordo sui messaggi espliciti e impliciti che si vogliono trasmettere ai figli. I figli poi assorbiranno la tolleranza o l'intolleranza all'uso di sostanze legali o illegali. C'è anche chi, di fronte all'esempio di dipendenze devastanti, sceglierà di astenersi da tutto. Si può anche sperare in questa fortuna.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2013)

la vera forza sta nella salute mentale e fisica: se stai bene la piacevolezza di vivere è reale , non fittizia.per te e per gli altri che ti stanno accanto perché raramente un vizio non coinvolge in qualche modo chi ti è vicino.
è lapalissiano che non stia parlando di un bicchier di vino, due sigarette, un cioccolatino , una cannetta  ....uno sgarro ogni tanto.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> dai, non buttarla sul tragico!
> è indispensabile non esagerare e usare buon senso, poi qualche piccolo "vizio" riesce a rendere più piacevole la vita, a volte


qualche piccolo vizio ci stà ...
sempre che quella che metti a rischio sia solo la tua vita ...
ma purtroppo alla fine se va male siamo sempre tutti a pagare...


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2013)

Minerva;1126482[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]qualche piccolo vizio l'uso di coca?[/B]
> punti di vista.
> se volete la butto ancora più ùsul tragico e vi dico che a guardarmi in giro , con tutta la sofferenza per vivere e rimanere attaccati alla speranza di troppagente leggere certe cose mi fa solo incazzare.



infatti la coca non è un piccolo vizio
evidentemente mi riferivo a sigarette e alcol, ma anche a patatine fritte con la maionese, o ad una trota ipocalorica, senza esagerare e usando il buon senso, meno male che l'ho scritto, eh
per me questi sono piccoli vizi, che possono dare piacere e buon umore, e ovviamente non intendo rinunciarvi, finchè mi va


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2013)

Donne di mezz'età che cercano un prete laico.


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me culturalmente queste affermazioni inquietano.* Nessuna sostanza rende più piacevole la vita, al massimo consente di evadere dai problemi.* I problemi poi restano lì e a questi si aggiungono i "vizi" come costo economico, fisico e psicologico. Quando si vuole creare una famiglia ci deve essere l'accordo sui messaggi espliciti e impliciti che si vogliono trasmettere ai figli. I figli poi assorbiranno la tolleranza o l'intolleranza all'uso di sostanze legali o illegali. C'è anche chi, di fronte all'esempio di dipendenze devastanti, sceglierà di astenersi da tutto. Si può anche sperare in questa fortuna.



stai scherzando vero?
ma temo di no!
che problemi?
mah!


----------



## Daniele (29 Aprile 2013)

Io non capisco proprio questi vizi, cazzo, sniffare coca ti rovina il setto nasale, bisogna farsi di eroina, porco mondo!!!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> stai scherzando vero?
> ma temo di no!
> che problemi?
> mah!


Problemi ne abbiamo tutti, più o meno. Evitarli facendo uso di sostanze fa male in tutti i sensi. Se tu consideri vizi o sostanze anche il gelato è un altro discorso.


----------



## Leda (29 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non capisco proprio questi vizi, cazzo, sniffare coca ti rovina il setto nasale, bisogna farsi di eroina, porco mondo!!!


Il nuovo avatar di Daniele


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la vera forza sta nella salute mentale e fisica: se stai bene la piacevolezza di vivere è reale , non fittizia.per te e per gli altri che ti stanno accanto perché raramente un vizio non coinvolge in qualche modo chi ti è vicino.
> è lapalissiano che non stia parlando di un bicchier di vino, due sigarette, un cioccolatino , una cannetta  ....uno sgarro ogni tanto.



infatti l'evitare di esagerare è proprio sintomo di salute mentale
poi è ovvio che per me vivere come un asceta non dà nessun piacere


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> stai scherzando vero?
> ma temo di no!
> che problemi?
> mah!


scusa ma è inutile che mi confronti cibo e alcol (e pure un po' di tabacco) con la cocaina .ti pare?


----------



## Indeciso (29 Aprile 2013)

Ma si....sdoganiamo tutto....oramai tutto é lecito, tutto fa bene, tutto rende più felice...poi come é che si dice? posso settere quando voglio? :incazzato:Abbiamo perso il contatto con la realtà, questa é la verità.....


----------



## lunaiena (29 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> stai scherzando vero?
> ma temo di no!
> che problemi?
> mah!


Ma si sta parlando di coca non di cibo ...


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Problemi ne abbiamo tutti, più o meno. Evitarli facendo uso di sostanze fa male in tutti i sensi. Se tu consideri vizi o sostanze anche il gelato è un altro discorso.





Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma è inutile che mi confronti cibo e alcol (e pure un po' di tabacco) con la cocaina .ti pare?



ma per voi la coca può essere definita un piccolo vizio??


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma per voi la coca può essere definita un piccolo vizio??


ma il thead parlava di coca o di barbera?


----------



## Daniele (29 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il thead parlava di coca o di barbera?


Non era coca cola????


----------



## Hellseven (29 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il thead parlava di coca o di barbera?


Bisogna non capire veramente un cazzo per preferire la cocaina al Barbera


----------



## lunaiena (29 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bisogna non capire veramente un cazzo per preferire la cocaina al Barbera


io preferisco comunque farmi di nutella o pizza...


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il thead parlava di coca o di barbera?



di un po' di tutto!

non mi pare di essere stata io ad aver introdotto alcol e fumo
le patatine fritte con la maionese sì


----------



## lunaiena (29 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma per voi la coca può essere definita un piccolo vizio??



No...


----------



## Hellseven (29 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> di un po' di tutto!
> 
> non mi pare di essere stata io ad aver introdotto alcol e fumo
> le patatine fritte con la maionese sì


Con o senza pezzetti di wurstel?


----------



## Hellseven (29 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io preferisco comunque farmi di nutella o *pizza*...


Ti vuoi fare di me dunque  ? In effetti sono irresisitibile, lo confesso.  Spero che il Conte ci perdonerà per questo nostro _affaire _gastronomico :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2013)

io mi faccio di peperoncino.parecchio


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> di un po' di tutto!
> 
> non mi pare di essere stata io ad aver introdotto alcol e fumo
> le patatine fritte* con la maionese* sì


Bleargh.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti vuoi fare di me dunque  ? In effetti sono irresisitibile, lo confesso.  Spero che il Conte ci perdonerà per questo nostro _affaire _gastronomico :rotfl:


massì che ci perdona 
e che sarà mai!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Aprile 2013)

C'è chi tradisce con le droghe. Come è stato descritto, è un traditore seriale e tutt'altro che non dipendente. Dipende dalla droga in modo forse lieve, ma non può passargli davanti senza sniffarla almeno un po'.

E' come quell'amico che bacia tutte le donne. Dice che è fedele a sua moglie. Alla faccia! :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non è poi tanto diverso dall'ubriacarsi o fumare marijuana. Se veramente non è tossicodipendente non ci vedo rischi più elevati rispetto ad altre situazioni. Se si gioca d'azzardo, o si fuma, o si tira coca, o ci si sbronza, per svago ogni tanto, non vedo molta maturità ma nemmeno un problema serio. Diverso il caso in cui si ricorra a dipendenze per sfuggire la realtá.
> 
> S*B


Eh no. La coca è un problema molto diverso da alcol o cannabis. Alcol e cannabis sono droghe di cui ci si può staccare a forza di volontà. La coca no. Bhé al limite anche, ma solo se ti chiudi dentro da qualche parte e butti via la chiave. Ma non è paragonabile.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah secondo i dati
> la coca è molto diffusa più di quanto si pensi
> anche perchè il prezzo delle dosi è diminuito
> io l'ho vista parecchie volte in vita mia
> ...


il prezzo è calato perché 1) ci mettono le schifezze che abbassano l'efficienza e 2) perché c'è l'interesse economico di tutto il mondo e 3) più la gente lo sniffa più è manipolabile. non per nessuno motivo è la droga dei benestanti, loro sono i capo-pecore.


----------



## Alessandra (29 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma per voi la coca può essere definita un piccolo vizio??




NO!!!


----------



## Alessandra (29 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Eh no. La coca è un problema molto diverso da alcol o cannabis. Alcol e cannabis sono droghe di cui ci si può staccare a forza di volontà. La coca no. Bhé al limite anche, ma solo se ti chiudi dentro da qualche parte e butti via la chiave. Ma non è paragonabile.



e' quello che credo anche io....


percio' mi lasciava perplessa il vizietto del fidanzato...


----------



## Zod (29 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> e' quello che credo anche io....
> 
> 
> percio' mi lasciava perplessa il vizietto del fidanzato...


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocaina
http://www.fuoriluogo.it/sito/home/materiali/schede_sulle_sostanze/coca_e_cocaina


L’uso occasionale di dosi moderate di cocaina non ha serie conseguenze (salvo controindicazioni come ipertensione o altre malattie cardiovascolari), e su questo ben testimoniano gli scritti di Freud. Cohen e Sas (1994), nel loro studio sull’uso di cocaina nelle culture non devianti, hanno riscontrato una buona percentuale di consumatori che usano la cocaina quotidianamente, ma in dosi molto limitate. Anche in questo caso le conseguenze non sono rilevanti. Invece, l'uso continuativo a dosi elevate può creare seri problemi, così come il cosiddetto uso in “binges”, caratterizzato da periodi di assunzioni continuative in quantità elevate che si protraggono anche per diversi giorni. 

S*B


----------



## Alessandra (29 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocaina
> http://www.fuoriluogo.it/sito/home/materiali/schede_sulle_sostanze/coca_e_cocaina
> 
> 
> ...


  ma al di la' delle conseguenze fisiche o meno...
usarla quotidianamente (pur in dosi limitate) e' dipendenza psicologica...:unhappy:


----------



## Alessandra (29 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le ungheresi assieme alle svedesi
> sono le donne più emancipate
> seriamente emancipare
> consapevolmente emancipate
> ...



non so come siano le ungheresi...a parte fighe....

ti posso dire com'era l'ungherese 
un po' noiosetto...poco ortiginale...
pero' baciava da dio


----------



## lunaiena (29 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ma al di la' delle conseguenze fisiche o meno...
> usarla quotidianamente (pur in dosi limitate) e' dipendenza psicologica...:unhappy:



Non puoi far uso di coca quotidianamente in dosi limitate ...
il corpo si assuefà velocemente a questa sostanza dovendo poi aumentare 
il dosaggio per avere lo stesso effetto delle prime dosi ...


----------



## Zod (29 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ma al di la' delle conseguenze fisiche o meno...
> usarla quotidianamente (pur in dosi limitate) e' dipendenza psicologica...:unhappy:


Guarda, per me una che fa uso saltuario di cannabis è giá fuori range per i miei canoni. Figuriamoci l'uso di coca. 

Ma oggettivamente l'uso saltuario non è indice di dipendenza o inaffidabilità.

S*B


----------



## Alessandra (29 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la vera forza sta nella salute mentale e fisica: se stai bene la piacevolezza di vivere è reale , non fittizia.per te e per gli altri che ti stanno accanto *perché raramente un vizio non coinvolge in qualche modo chi ti è vicino.
> è lapalissiano che non stia parlando di un bicchier di vino, due sigarette, un cioccolatino , una cannetta  ....uno sgarro ogni tanto.*






Acheo ha detto:


> Un matrimonio che comincia da una convivenza con sotterfugi mi sembra un inizio alquanto pericoloso, ciò non vuol dire che non si debbano avere degli spazi unici dove "svagarsi", *di certo uno spazio dove subentra la cocaina non può essere nascosto* ma deve essere perlomeno discusso seriamente tra i due "futuri sposi". *Lui deve dare dimostrazione a lei di una sua non dipendenza,* altrimenti meglio evitare passi importanti come il matrimonio e dei figli.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti il problema sta molto più a monte, a mio avviso
> la dipendenza non è legata al numero di volte, *ma al meccanismo per cui solo facendo uso di una determinata sostanza (dato il caso in questione, ma il discorso è allargabile anche ad altro) riesco a sentirmi bene, a ottenere certe prestazioni o a comportarmi in determinati modi.*





Minerva ha detto:


> io mi faccio di peperoncino.parecchio





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *C'è chi tradisce con le droghe. *Come è stato descritto, è un traditore seriale e tutt'altro che non dipendente. Dipende dalla droga in modo forse lieve, ma non può passargli davanti senza sniffarla almeno un po'.
> 
> E' come quell'amico che bacia tutte le donne. Dice che è fedele a sua moglie. Alla faccia! :rotfl:





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> il prezzo è calato perché *1) ci mettono le schifezze che abbassano l'efficienza e 2) perché c'è l'interesse economico di tutto il mondo e 3) più la gente lo sniffa più è manipolabile. *non per nessuno motivo è la droga dei benestanti, loro sono i capo-pecore.




:up:

d'accordissimo...

*Minerva* - La droga non e' solo uno spazio di chi la consuma...coinvolge anche la vita chi li sta a fianco...
a livello sociale, economico (la droga costa!), di coppia (chi si fa di coca, alla lunga ha sbalzi d'umore non indifferenti)
Ti FAI DI PEPERONCINO????MATTA!!!quello si che da' assuefazione!!!!  Lo adoroooo

*Acheo* - infatti...non dico che lei dovrebbe lasciarlo...ma lui dovrebbe dimostrare un certo interesse concreto a voler smettere e trattare questo come un problema

*Chiara* - In effetti parlare di dipendenza e numero di volte e' assolutamente relativo e soggettivo. Il problema e'...perche' usarla per sentirsi in un determinato modo? ed e' qui il problema del fidanzato...e' proprio questo...

*Quibbel -* ...ci si sente impotenti quando il partner ti tradisce con la droga...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> non so come siano le ungheresi...a parte fighe....
> 
> ti posso dire com'era l'ungherese
> un po' noiosetto...poco ortiginale...
> pero' baciava da dio


Beh sai io ci sono vissuto un anno.
Ora ci manco dal 2006.
Ma c'è un detto quasi impossibile da tradurre, perchè la loro lingua, da quel poco che so è onomatopeica...
per esempio la traduzione letterale della parola lampadina in ungherese è luce a forma di pera...

Insomma suona un po' così...conosci un ungherese conosci la tristezza...

E pochi conoscono che so...la loro musica tipica...che su certe cose mi fa impazzire...come la storia di Hari Janos...

Ma come loro cantano...mi spiace...nessuno al mondo canta come loro...nessuno...

[video=youtube;5ZCNzJC0N04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZCNzJC0N04[/video]


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Guarda, per me una che fa uso saltuario di cannabis è giá fuori range per i miei canoni. Figuriamoci l'uso di coca.
> 
> Ma oggettivamente l'uso saltuario non è indice di dipendenza o inaffidabilità.
> 
> S*B



:fischio:


----------



## Zod (29 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :fischio:


Eh si...tu sei fuori range... ma mica solo per quello... 

S*B


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Eh si...tu sei fuori range... ma mica solo per quello...
> 
> S*B



:rotfl:

beh, vista la faccina sorridente che hai messo non è proprio negativo il mio fuori range..vero?
(paura)

pensa che sono quella presentabile della famiglia.
No, in effetti c'è anche il mio fratello "piccolo" che è presentabile.


----------



## Eretteo (30 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vi chiedo un consiglio...
> 
> Ho un' amica di 30 anni (una ragazza che conosco da meno di un anno ma con il quale esco spesso) che convive da un paio d'anni con il suo fidanzato storico.
> 
> ...


Risposta politicamente corretta,bempensante e perdonista;cosa vuoi che sia?
La tua amica e' preda dell'amore,ed in tutto l'orbe terracqueo non c'e' niente di meglio a cui possa aspirare.
Falla tener duro e svolgi il ruolo di damigella d'onore al matrimonio,non te ne vorra' quando andrai a trovarla all'ospedale con un occhio pesto ed un braccio fratturato,col bambino che sembra uno stivale di pelle di struzzo,tante son le sigarette che papi gli spegne sulla schiena invece di usare il posacenere.
Risposta un po' piu' intelligente;dille di mollare quel drogato di merda.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Eh no. La coca è un problema molto diverso da alcol o cannabis. Alcol e cannabis sono droghe di cui ci si può staccare a forza di volontà. La coca no. Bhé al limite anche, ma solo se ti chiudi dentro da qualche parte e butti via la chiave. Ma non è paragonabile.


Non per tutti è facile staccarsi neppure da alcol e cannabis. L'alcolismo è una piaga sottovalutata.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non per tutti è facile staccarsi neppure da alcol e cannabis. L'alcolismo è una piaga sottovalutata.



molto sottovalutata...


----------



## Eliade (30 Aprile 2013)

Scusate, avevo messo questo post nel topic nel fecondator sposato che aveva un amante, che poi lo ha tradito, che poi se ne è trovata  un'altra...insomma avevo sbagliato topic. :condom:


Per me non è salutare fare uso di sostanze, nemmeno una volta...figurati una volta al mese. 
D'altronde non vedo l'utilità di farne uso se non per un pura questione di dipendenza/problemi personali, seppur blanda.
Non è nemmeno paragonabile all'alzare il gomito a cena una volta al mese e nemmeno al vizio del fumo (i cui effetti negativi non sono così immediati).
Ok c'è chi va in coma etilico, ma anche in questo caso per me è più un problema mentale che dipendenza.

Io, poi, sarei decisamente spaventata dalle sue conoscenze...cioè dove cavolo la vai ad acquistare 'sta roba? 
Boh, io non saprei nemmeno a chi chiedere...e vivo in Campania eh!

Mio cugino fece un debito di 500€ con uno che vendeva _marijuana __(è in grassetto perché ho cercato come si scrivere su google...viso che non indovinavo da sola...). _Beh il tizio sotto Natale, venne a bussare a casa (c'eravamo tutti)...e mio cugino non gli ha, ovviamente, mai detto dove abitava.

Ora, chiamatemi pure bigotta, ma io avrei seriamente paura di vivere con un tizio che abbia queste frequentazioni. Chi mi assicura che un giorno, queste persone non vengano a chiedere conto a me di eventuali debiti del mio compagno?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusate, avevo messo questo post nel topic nel fecondator sposato che aveva un amante, che poi lo ha tradito, che poi se ne è trovata  un'altra...insomma avevo sbagliato topic. :condom:
> 
> 
> Per me non è salutare fare uso di sostanze, nemmeno una volta...figurati una volta al mese.
> ...


Quoto tutto. Io mi pongo persino il problema di non favorire le attività illegali, figurati! Però non sei informata sui problemi di dipendenza da alcol e sui danni che produce anche il consumo saltuario.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Maggio 2013)

Solo una nota a margine: chi parla di droghe NON sa mai di cosa parla. Perché non è MAI possibile ricostruire la filiera produttiva della sostanza che ti procuri da uno spacciatore. Anche solo questo a me fa rizzare i capelli in testa. Oggi la marja NON è mica la marja che consumavano i Beatles in India, vivaddio! E' una merda molto più forte e durissima. Della coca valga uguale, dell'ero uguale, le pasticche, ecc. Insomma, vade retro Satana! Senza nessun SE e senza nessun MA.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Solo una nota a margine: chi parla di droghe NON sa mai di cosa parla. Perché non è MAI possibile ricostruire la filiera produttiva della sostanza che ti procuri da uno spacciatore. Anche solo questo a me fa rizzare i capelli in testa. Oggi la marja NON è mica la marja che consumavano i Beatles in India, vivaddio! E' una merda molto più forte e durissima. Della coca valga uguale, dell'ero uguale, le pasticche, ecc. Insomma, vade retro Satana! Senza nessun SE e senza nessun MA.


Sai ieri ho rivisto un film che amo.
E' la storia di Charlie Parker.
Quando morì, il medico della polizia nel fare la descrizione disse...età circa 65 anni...
Ma aveva 34 anni quando morì.
Con una vita passata a stupefacenti...

Però dicono che solo così lui riusciva a fare quel che sapeva fare...

[video=youtube;3fgxyyrqZ-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fgxyyrqZ-I[/video]


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

O mamma mia.
Dovrò andare a farmi disintossicare.
Sono una drogata con problemi esistenziali. E non me ne sono mai accorta.
Fra poco arriverò al buco. 
O al crack.
La maria mi porterà all'ultimo stadio della droga e anche io quando morirò, in un vicolo puzzolente con ancora l'ago piantato nelle dita dei piedi perchè le altre vene saranno tutte distrutte, il medico legale mi darà 72 anni, e ne avrò solo 41.


Ho una vita segnata


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> O mamma mia.
> Dovrò andare a farmi disintossicare.
> Sono una drogata con problemi esistenziali. E non me ne sono mai accorta.
> Fra poco arriverò al buco.
> ...


Vero...mia cara...
Per questo tu che hai 42 anni dici che ne hai 70...
per farti dire...signora 70 anni?
Ma come li porta bene...che miracolo...di vita...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Maggio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Solo una nota a margine: chi parla di ALIMENTI NON sa mai di cosa parla. Perché non è MAI possibile ricostruire la filiera produttiva della sostanza che ti procuri* da uno* QUALSIASI VENDITORE*. *Anche solo questo a me fa rizzare i capelli in testa.* Oggi *IL LATTE NON* è mica *IL LATTE* che consumavano ai tempi dei Beatles vivaddio! E' una merda molto più forte e durissima. Del* PANE *valga uguale, *DELL'ACQUA *uguale, le *VERDURE*, ecc. Insomma, vade retro Satana! Senza nessun SE e senza nessun MA.




scusa se mi sono permessa di ritoccare un pò il tuo post, ma la sostanza non cambia, per me


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2013)

*Una vita di merda insomma...*

Dipendenza da alcol e droga

Parker era tossicodipendente dall'eroina fin dall'adolescenza,[7] e ciò gli causò svariati problemi anche nella professione: spesso mancava di presentarsi ai concerti o veniva licenziato perché si presentava strafatto.[8] Per soddisfare la sua dipendenza, frequentava gli spacciatori di strada (ad uno dei quali dedicò anche una sua celebre canzone, Moose the Mooche[9]), riceveva prestiti e donazioni da colleghi e ammiratori, impegnò il proprio sassofono varie volte, ed arrivò persino a mendicare per strada quando si trovava a corto di denaro e senza una scrittura. La situazione di Parker era quella tipica risultante dalle forti connessioni tra l'abuso di droga e la scena jazz dell'epoca. Nonostante producesse ugualmente musica di gran valore in questo periodo, le cattive abitudini di Parker si fecero sempre più frequenti a causa della droga. Spesso l'eroina era difficile da procurarsi, soprattutto quando Parker si trasferì per un breve periodo in California dove la droga circolava di meno ai tempi rispetto che a New York, e a causa di ciò iniziò a bere pesantemente per compensarne la mancanza.[9]
L'incisione di Lover Man e il ricovero al Camarillo

Una celebre registrazione effettuata per la Dial Records il 29 luglio del 1946, fornisce evidenti dimostrazioni delle sue cattive condizioni di salute. Si racconta che per essere sicuri che tutto filasse per il verso giusto, il discografico Ross Russell a capo della Dial Records volle che in cabina di regia fosse presente anche uno psichiatra.[10] Parker, infatti, era in quel periodo soggetto a grossi sbalzi d'umore dovuti alle crisi d'astinenza e ai vari problemi di salute che lo affliggevano. Era spesso aggressivo, irascibile, quasi incapace di suonare, per poi di punto in bianco diventare cordiale, sereno ed un ottimo musicista. Quella sera Bird stava male, sudava copiosamente, era confuso e non riusciva a coordinare i movimenti. Venne registrata a fatica Max is Making Wax, poi, dopo che il medico gli ebbe dato qualche pillola, Parker volle incidere un altro brano, Lover Man. Cominciò così una delle più celebri sedute di registrazione nella storia del Jazz:
« Ci fu una lunga introduzione pianistica, che sembrò interminabile, da parte di Jimmy Bunn, che scandiva il tempo in attesa del sassofono. Charlie aveva mancato l'entrata. Con alcune battute di ritardo, finalmente entrò. La sonorità di Charlie si era rinfrancata. Era stridente, piena di angoscia. In essa c'era qualcosa che spezzava il cuore. Le frasi erano strozzate dall'amarezza e dalla frustrazione dei mesi passati in California. Le note che si susseguivano avevano una loro triste, solenne grandiosità. Sembrava che Charlie suonasse con automatismo, non era più un musicista pensante. Quelle erano le dolorose note di un incubo, che venivano da un profondo livello sotterraneo. Ci fu un'ultima strana frase, sospesa, incompiuta e poi silenzio. Quelli nella cabina di controllo erano un poco imbarazzati, disturbati, e profondamente commossi.[11] »
(Ross Russell)

Alla seduta assistette anche il giornalista di Billboard Elliott Grennard, che qualche mese dopo pubblicò sull'esperienza un racconto intitolato Sparrow's Last Jump, pubblicato con successo sulla rivista Harper's Magazine nel maggio 1947. Parker, comunque, non era assolutamente soddisfatto della registrazione,[12] e anni dopo volle reincidere Lover Man, in una versione tecnicamente perfetta, ma inferiore alla prima per pathos, lirismo ed intensità. Dopo aver inciso frettolosamente altri due brani, The Gypsy e Bebop, la seduta ebbe fine. Uno stremato Parker venne riaccompagnato in albergo, ma poco dopo, dette in escandescenze, piombò completamente nudo e urlante nell'atrio dell'hotel, e quando risalì in stanza cercò di appiccare il fuoco al letto della sua camera, prima di essere portato via dalla polizia e successivamente internato nel reparto psichiatrico della casa di cura "Camarillo State Mental Hospital", a un centinaio di chilometri da Los Angeles, dove restò ricoverato per sei mesi. La triste esperienza ispirerà a Bird la composizione del suo celebre brano Relaxin' at Camarillo.[12]

Uscito dal manicomio, inizialmente Parker restò sobrio e "pulito" dalle droghe, procedendo ad incidere alcune delle sue migliori registrazioni in carriera. Quando però lasciò la California, per fare ritorno a New York, ricominciò a fare uso di droga continuando comunque a registrare dozzine di brani per le etichette discografiche Savoy e Dial che rimangono tra le cose migliori da lui prodotte. Molte di queste incisioni furono eseguite dal cosiddetto "quintetto classico" che comprendeva anche Miles Davis e Max Roach.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa se mi sono permessa di ritoccare un pò il tuo post, ma la sostanza non cambia, per me



Bè, non hai tutti i torti (anche se paragonarlo alla droga ce ne passa)

Ricordo quando la mucca no per la mucca pazza, il pollo no per gli antibiotici, il pesce no per il mercurio e la diossina, le verdure no per gli anticrittogamici e poi arrivano da Chernobil...

Il latte no sempre per la diossina.

Dimentico qualcosa?


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...mia cara...
> Per questo tu *che hai 42 *anni dici che ne hai 70...
> per farti dire...signora 70 anni?
> Ma come li porta bene...che miracolo...di vita...


In effetti ne denuncio anche 38, 45 e 52.
Dipende un pò dai giorni.
Nel senso..se fumo ne dimostro 52, se non fumo anche 30.
Comunque ormai è troppo tardi per farmi dire da mortaccina che sono un miracolo di vita.
Sono una drogata quindi distrutta fuori e soprattutto dentro.

Me misera me tapina.
(però ho un amico che trucca i morti e ogni tanto mi racconta, ed è anche quello che si occuperà della mia faccia prima di farmi bruciare, quindi in effetti potrebbe farmi dimostrare almeno 30 anni in meno. Certo. Il corpo sarà distrutto dalla droga, ed un restauro totale non varrebbe la pena. sai...ci sarebbero da nascondere piaghe, segni di ago, magrezza droghina e tutto il circo, quindi opterò per una mise molto coperta. Brillantinata ma coperta.)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, non hai tutti i torti (anche se paragonarlo alla droga ce ne passa)
> 
> Ricordo quando la mucca no per la mucca pazza, il pollo no per gli antibiotici, il pesce no per il mercurio e la diossina, le verdure no per gli anticrittogamici e poi arrivano da Chernobil...
> 
> ...



:smile: ovviamente non volevo dire che la droga non sia pericolosa, nemmeno io l'ho mai provata e consiglio vivamente a mia figlia di pensarci 1.00000000000000000000000000000000000 di milioni di volte prima di farlo :smile:
però secondo me quel discorso non regge perchè in realtà non siamo sicuri su nulla di ciò che assumiamo, non solo della droga.

non credo che ci si debba dannare l'anima all'idea
anche se io non la uso e non l'ho mai fatto, mi sembra che tutti coloro che conosco (e sono il 99%) che l'hanno fatto siano tutt'altro che persone indegne

nel caso in questione gli indizi mi portano però a pensare a una superficialità e a una inconsapevolezza della persona che ha dell'adolescenziale: uso saltuario per sentirmi il figo della situazione

che fa a pugni col progetto di un figlio


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Solo una nota a margine: chi parla di droghe NON sa mai di cosa parla. Perché non è MAI possibile ricostruire la filiera produttiva della sostanza che ti procuri da uno spacciatore. Anche solo questo a me fa rizzare i capelli in testa. Oggi la marja NON è mica la marja che consumavano i Beatles in India, vivaddio! E' una merda molto più forte e durissima. Della coca valga uguale, dell'ero uguale, le pasticche, ecc. Insomma, vade retro Satana! Senza nessun SE e senza nessun MA.



io adesso me la pianto.:mrgreen:


----------



## Zod (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io adesso me la pianto.:mrgreen:


Il che ti rende ricattabile


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Il che ti rende ricattabile



dici che Mattia se mi becca mi ricatta?

paura


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> dici che Mattia se mi becca mi ricatta?
> 
> paura



No.

I gatti.

I gatti te la mangeranno tutta e poi andranno a lamentarsi al centro protezione animali. :mrgreen:


----------



## Zod (1 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, non hai tutti i torti (anche se paragonarlo alla droga ce ne passa)
> 
> Ricordo quando la mucca no per la mucca pazza, il pollo no per gli antibiotici, il pesce no per il mercurio e la diossina, le verdure no per gli anticrittogamici e poi arrivano da Chernobil...
> 
> ...


I preservativi alla fragola ...per le allergie


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No.
> 
> I gatti.
> 
> I gatti te la mangeranno tutta e poi andranno a lamentarsi al centro protezione animali. :mrgreen:



Seeee.
Se la mangeranno tutta e staranno ben zitti.
Con il pollice verde che ho sai che bona viene?

Credo la pianterò tra gli hibiscus sinensis e i syriacuse.


----------



## Zod (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> In effetti ne denuncio anche 38, 45 e 52.
> Dipende un pò dai giorni.
> Nel senso..se fumo ne dimostro 52, se non fumo anche 30.
> Comunque ormai è troppo tardi per farmi dire da mortaccina che sono un miracolo di vita.
> ...


Non vedo l'ora di venire al tuo funerale


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> *I preservativi alla fragola* ...per le allergie



madonna che roba raccapricciante.

ma chi cazzo li compra?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Maggio 2013)

La cocaina è una brutta roba. Stateci lontani

consiglio il libro Un fiume di cocaina di Furio Ravera ed. BUR


----------



## Zod (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> madonna che roba raccapricciante.
> 
> ma chi cazzo li compra?


Beh è pur sempre un'alternativa ai Tropical Juice.


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> La cocaina è una brutta roba. Stateci lontani
> 
> consiglio il libro Un fiume di cocaina di Furio Ravera ed. BUR


nessuno lo sta mettendo in dubbio, ma qui bollano chi si fuma occasionalmente maria un drogato praticamente pari a chi si fa di coca.


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh è pur sempre un'alternativa ai *Tropical Juice*.



Potrei vomitare...


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non vedo l'ora di venire al tuo funerale



comincio a nutrire una sincera attrazione per te. Forumisticamente parlando.

mmmhhhh....quasi quasi ti broccolo.


forse il crack che mi sono fumata un paio di giorni fa ce l'ho ancora in circolo.
Era addizionato fragola ovviamente.


----------



## Zod (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Potrei vomitare...


Drogata...




:smile:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessuno lo sta mettendo in dubbio, ma qui bollano chi si fuma occasionalmente maria un drogato praticamente pari a chi si fa di coca.



Non ho letto la discussione non so cosa dicono anch'io ho fatto uso occasionale più o meno pesante di tutto e non mi sono mai veramente inscimmiata non ho mai perso veramente il controllo della situazione tranne forse con la coca tanti anni fa ma non a livelli disastrosi fortunatamente. Il problema secondo me sta nella personalità del singolo. C'è chi invece si inscimmia più facilmente. C'è chi appena si sveglia di fa una canna. La coca purtroppo è sempre più accessibile a tutti, i prezzi si sono abbassati, e purtroppo il consumatore di coca molto spesso non è associato all'idea di marcio tossicone come l'eroinomane ma spesso viene vista come una cosa normale o da fighi. Ma per alcune persone é un attimo passare dal consumo occasionale a quello abituale. E quello abituale fa danni enormi. E non si rende conto di avere un problema. Il cocainomane pensa di poter smettere quando vuole. Invece non è cosi


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Drogata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



adulatore


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Non ho letto la discussione non so cosa dicono anch'io ho fatto uso occasionale più o meno pesante di tutto e non mi sono mai veramente inscimmiata non ho mai perso veramente il controllo della situazione tranne forse con la coca tanti anni fa ma non a livelli disastrosi fortunatamente. Il problema secondo me sta nella personalità del singolo. C'è chi invece si inscimmia più facilmente. C'è chi appena si sveglia di fa una canna. La coca purtroppo è sempre più accessibile a tutti, i prezzi si sono abbassati, e purtroppo il consumatore di coca molto spesso non è associato all'idea di marcio tossicone come l'eroinomane ma spesso viene vista come una cosa normale o da fighi. Ma per alcune persone é un attimo passare dal consumo occasionale a quello abituale. E quello abituale fa danni enormi. E non si rende conto di avere un problema. Il cocainomane pensa di poter smettere quando vuole. Invece non è cosi


Ci si chiede se conviene o meno 
fare coppia con una persona
che si è scoperto fare uso di sostanze stupefacenti.

Un conto è uno che si mette assieme a te e te lo dice prima
un conto è che te ne accorgi tu, come amara sorpresa no?

Conoscendo me stesso, io non ho mai voluto provarle quelle cose...
Mi conosco...

Poi non saprei più farne a meno...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessuno lo sta mettendo in dubbio, ma qui bollano chi si fuma occasionalmente maria un drogato praticamente pari a chi si fa di coca.


Forse hai letto un tantino prevenuta. Nessuno ha detto una cosa del genere. E' come il discorso dell'ammettere di fare una cosa scorretta e il dire che si è schifosi. Nessuno ha equiparato le cose. Lo sta facendo solo chi usa sostanze, di qualsiasi tipo, e chi sa di fare cose scorrette perché usando l'iperbole pensa di far apparire ridicolo chi dice cose ovvie come quella che le sostanze che hanno una funzione sul sistema nervoso centrale fanno male e che, soprattutto, cercare cambiamenti all'umore attraverso sostanze (anche legali) può essere considerato negativo da chi vuole costruire una vita con quella persona. Certamente ricercare quei cambiamenti può accadere saltuariamente e avere un basso impatto sulla salute e sulla vita e non porta necessariamente a una grave dipendenza ma non si può trattare da deficiente chi vive bene senza usare nulla e ha perplessità nei confronti di chi lo fa.


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse hai letto un tantino prevenuta. Nessuno ha detto una cosa del genere. E' come il discorso dell'ammettere di fare una cosa scorretta e il dire che si è schifosi. Nessuno ha equiparato le cose. Lo sta facendo solo chi usa sostanze, di qualsiasi tipo, e chi sa di fare cose scorrette perché usando l'iperbole pensa di far apparire ridicolo chi dice cose ovvie come quella che le sostanze che hanno una funzione sul sistema nervoso centrale fanno male e che, soprattutto, cercare cambiamenti all'umore attraverso sostanze (anche legali) può essere considerato negativo da chi vuole costruire una vita con quella persona. Certamente ricercare quei cambiamenti può accadere saltuariamente e avere un basso impatto sulla salute e sulla vita e non porta necessariamente a una grave dipendenza* ma non si può trattare da deficiente chi vive bene senza usare nulla e ha perplessità nei confronti di chi lo fa.*



chi lo ha fatto? Non l'ho letto da nessuna parte in questa discussione.
Ma  ho letto  che anche chi fa uso saltuario di maria è uno che ha problemi.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> chi lo ha fatto? Non l'ho letto da nessuna parte in questa discussione.
> Ma  ho letto  che anche chi fa uso saltuario di maria è uno che ha problemi.


Ho scritto IO che qualunque sostanza, anche usata saltuariamente, indica la ricerca di un cambiamento di umore o di stato mentale. C'è chi lo fa e chi non lo fa. Perché c'è chi lo fa?


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scritto IO che qualunque sostanza, anche usata saltuariamente, indica la ricerca di un cambiamento di umore o di stato mentale. C'è chi lo fa e chi non lo fa. *Perché c'è chi lo fa?*



perchè ha problemi secondo te, no?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè ha problemi secondo te, no?


Secondo me ha problemi come tutti e trova una modalità attraverso sostanze.


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me ha problemi come tutti e trova una modalità attraverso sostanze.


Una modalità per cosa?
Per stare meglio?
Certo.
Come chi si fa week end in montagna.
Chi si rifugia in una grotta.
Chi pianta fiori e semi.
Chi si autistica nei libri.
Chi, chi chi...

Tutti abbiamo problemi ed è naturale cercare di rilassarsi.
Questa è la modalità.


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Ti sei mai fatta una canna?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè ha problemi secondo te, no?


E allora se uno ha problemi, c'è qualche problema?


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scritto IO che qualunque sostanza, anche usata saltuariamente, indica la ricerca di un cambiamento di umore o di stato mentale. C'è chi lo fa e chi non lo fa. Perché c'è chi lo fa?



Perchè è piacevole.

Chiaro che la pericolosità è completamente diversa, ma come effetti sull'umore io metto sullo stesso piano la birra, il gelato, una cena con piatti deliziosi. Le canne non mi ricordo, me ne sono fatta forse 10 da quando ero al liceo.
Non mi piace non pensare bene, quindi non sono certo nella mia top ten. Ma non erano sgradevoli.
E le altre droghe le rifuggo completamente, ODIO non riuscire ad usare il mio cervello.

Ma la leggera euforia dopo un paio di spritz, come cambiamento di umore, è lo stesso con un piatto di ostriche e caviale, oppure ricci e cozze, seguito da pasta ai frutti di mare oppure tortino alla salsiccia, faraona allo champagne, torta bavarese al cioccolato con pistacchi.... (ok, la smetto, continuerei per ore...)
E il bicchierino di Porto lo prendo per la stessa ragione. E' BUONO e mi dà piacere. (ho voglia di Porto... mannaggia...)

E' possibile che ogni ricerca di piacere tu la veda, tendenzialmente, come un segnale di una mancanza caratteriale? E' una domanda, non una affermazione.

Mia madre è una donna molto molto poco fisica.
Dice di apprezzare i piaceri intellettuali infinitamente più di quelli fisici. Una volta, presa da curiosità estrema, le ho addirittura chiesto se si masturbasse mai -non lo fa con mio padre nè con nessun altro- e mi ha detto di no, per lo stesso motivo.
Sostiene che la felicità esiste solo in brevissimi momenti, e lo stesso per il piacere.

Il piacere e la felicità mi colpiscono ad ondate deliziosamente e selvaggiamente potenti.
Posso essere in situazioni difficilissime e tristissime, ma i meri, semplici, terrestri piaceri fisici hanno per me una luce e un calore che si prende tranquillamente per mano con i piaceri intellettuali.

La ricerca del piacere non posso vederla come un tentativo di colmare una qualunque mancanza. Non posso proprio. Perchè per me è semplicemente il modo giusto di vivere la vita.
Non solo piacere, ovvio... ma quando la situazione lo permette, usare i miei sensi, tutti, è il minimo che posso fare per me; e per dimostrare a chi di dovere, se esiste, che faccio del mio meglio per usare quel che ho, al meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Una modalità per cosa?
> Per stare meglio?
> Certo.
> Come chi si fa week end in montagna.
> ...


Appunto. Chi preferisce leggere, ascoltare, musica o fare una passeggiata ha una comprensibile diffidenza ed è naturale che per lui costituisca un problema una visione diversa su queste cose se vuole formare una famiglia. Il tutto era nato dal fatto che c'era chi pensava fosse un problema *solo se *lui fosse stato un dipendente.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Una modalità per cosa?
> Per stare meglio?
> Certo.
> Come chi si fa week end in montagna.
> ...



Quoto


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Chi preferisce leggere, ascoltare, musica o fare una passeggiata ha una comprensibile diffidenza ed è naturale che per lui costituisca un problema una visione diversa su queste cose se vuole formare una famiglia. Il tutto era nato dal fatto che c'era chi pensava fosse un problema *solo se *lui fosse stato un dipendente.


Ma qui si sta parlando che tu definisci un fumatore di maria anche saltuario come uno che ha problemi. Che scappa dalla vita quasi.
Giudichi in maniera negativa una modalità che *può essere normale* come rilassamento. Esattamente come mille altri. Si sta parlando di uso e non di abuso.

Sei tu quella che sostiene che nemmeno una canna al mese, tipo, è normale. Ed è un rifugiarsi in qualche universo psicadelico. O come diavolo si scrive per sfuggire a cose.

Ho una dipendenza decisamente peggiore con il cioccolato extra fondente.
Con quello si che mi faccio a pezzi.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè è piacevole.
> 
> Chiaro che la pericolosità è completamente diversa, ma come effetti sull'umore io metto sullo stesso piano la birra, il gelato, una cena con piatti deliziosi. Le canne non mi ricordo, me ne sono fatta forse 10 da quando ero al liceo.
> Non mi piace non pensare bene, quindi non sono certo nella mia top ten. Ma non erano sgradevoli.
> ...


Io non ero in discussione. Non capisco questo passaggio analogico dalle sostanze psicotrope che danno piacere ai semplici piaceri della vita e al piacere sensuale e sessuale. Sono cose diverse e non credo proprio che nulla possa far supporre che chi non usa sostanze debba essere una persona fredda e controllata o addirittura incapace di provare piacere.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma qui si sta parlando che tu definisci un fumatore di maria anche saltuario come uno che ha problemi. Che scappa dalla vita quasi.
> Giudichi in maniera negativa una modalità che *può essere normale* come rilassamento. Esattamente come mille altri. Si sta parlando di uso e non di abuso.
> 
> Sei tu quella che sostiene che nemmeno una canna al mese, tipo, è normale. Ed è un rifugiarsi in qualche universo psicadelico. O come diavolo si scrive per sfuggire a cose.
> ...


Lo riscrivo per la terza volta poi mi faccio una canna per disperazione:mexican:. Ho detto che tutti abbiamo problemi e che evadere da essi con l'uso di sostanze è un ulteriore problema per chi non ha quella modalità se desidera creare una famiglia con quella persona. Non è l'unico aspetto di possibile divergenza da considerare quando si vuole formare una famiglia ma in questo 3d si parlava di questo. Del resto le risposte hanno confermato che chi considera normale l'uso di sostanze  psicotrope non riesce a capire chi non le considera normali.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ero in discussione. Non capisco questo passaggio analogico dalle sostanze psicotrope che danno piacere ai semplici piaceri della vita e al piacere sensuale e sessuale. Sono cose diverse e non credo proprio che nulla possa far supporre che chi non usa sostanze debba essere una persona fredda e controllata o addirittura incapace di provare piacere.



Scusa, non era quello che volevo dire.

Mia madre non è fredda, non è che non prova piacere.
Lo prova in modo diverso da me, in modo adatto al suo carattere, e dando il primo posto a certe cose.
E fa, lei, fatica a capire il mio modo di provare gusto nelle cose.

Mi aveva colpito leggere in poco tempo il tuo parere sulle donne che ricercano gratificazione per il loro aspetto, e quel post sul fatto che ricercare una sostanza psicotropa (nel mio caso penso solo alla maria, la coca o acidi mi fanno paura) anche una volta ogni tanto sia indice della ricerca di un qualcosa... che secondo me è così evidentemente e semplicemente piacere (sempre parlando di persone che davvero non sono consumatori abitudinari, che non sono schiavi della dipendenza, eh!)

Questi due post, altri sparsi, e pensare a mia madre, mi hanno fatto chiedere se forse anche tu non vivi il piacere in modo molto più intellettuale che fisico.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, non era quello che volevo dire.
> 
> Mia madre non è fredda, non è che non prova piacere.
> Lo prova in modo diverso da me, in modo adatto al suo carattere, e dando il primo posto a certe cose.
> ...


Vorrei essere molto più intellettuale di ciò che sono. Sono molto fisica in realtà. Per precisare: piacere fa piacere a tutti e anche le islamiche velate hanno piacere di piacere. Piacere fa piacere ai bambini perché è associato all'essere apprezzati e amati. E' altra cosa fare i piacioni per ricercare gratificazioni pure dai cammelli .


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa se mi sono permessa di ritoccare un pò il tuo post, ma la sostanza non cambia, per me


la differenza sta nel fatto che ad alimentarci siamo costretti per vivere


----------



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2013)

direi poi che proprio perché già mangiamo spazzatura metterci il carico non è furbissimo


----------



## Alessandra (1 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> La cocaina è una brutta roba. Stateci lontani
> 
> consiglio il libro Un fiume di cocaina di Furio Ravera ed. BUR


grazie per il suggerimento!
mi capita sempre piu' spesso (purtroppo) di sentire che insospettabili bravi ragazzi fidanzati con mie amiche fanno uso di sostanze.
e loro sono come me...mai usato questa roba...non sanno nemmeno riconoscere gli effetti per capire se lui e' in sballo o meno...


----------



## Alessandra (1 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè è piacevole.
> 
> Chiaro che la pericolosità è completamente diversa, ma come effetti sull'umore io metto sullo stesso piano la birra, il gelato, una cena con piatti deliziosi. Le canne non mi ricordo, me ne sono fatta forse 10 da quando ero al liceo.
> Non mi piace non pensare bene, quindi non sono certo nella mia top ten. Ma non erano sgradevoli.
> ...



La penso allo stesso modo.
quoto


----------



## Alessandra (1 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> direi poi che proprio perché già mangiamo spazzatura metterci il carico non è furbissimo



...verissimo...

...e aggiungo che anche il peperoncino non e' lo stesso di una volta...stiamo attente...


----------



## Alessandra (1 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo riscrivo per la terza volta poi mi faccio una canna per disperazione:mexican:. Ho detto che tutti abbiamo problemi e che evadere da essi con l'uso di sostanze è un ulteriore problema per chi non ha quella modalità se desidera creare una famiglia con quella persona. Non è l'unico aspetto di possibile divergenza da considerare quando si vuole formare una famiglia ma in questo 3d si parlava di questo. *Del resto le risposte hanno confermato che chi considera normale l'uso di sostanze  psicotrope non riesce a capire chi non le considera normali.*



Assolutamente :up:

infatti se un mio fidanzato si facesse qualche cannetta ogni tanto, non ci darei peso.
Mi turberebbe il pensiero dell' uso di cocaina (anche fosse ridotto a un paio di volte all'anno).
E' per questo motivo che ho chiesto opinioni...perche' mi rendo conto che la mia tolleranza e' influenzata dalle mie esperienze personali ...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ...verissimo...
> 
> ...e aggiungo che anche il peperoncino non e' lo stesso di una volta...stiamo attente...


E che dire della pelosetta?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Della patata?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (1 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No.
> 
> I gatti.
> 
> I gatti te la mangeranno tutta e poi andranno a lamentarsi al centro protezione animali. :mrgreen:





Tebe ha detto:


> Seeee.
> Se la mangeranno tutta e staranno ben zitti.
> Con il pollice verde che ho sai che bona viene?
> 
> Credo la pianterò tra gli hibiscus sinensis e i syriacuse.





Tebe ha detto:


> madonna che roba raccapricciante.
> 
> ma chi cazzo li compra?





Tebe ha detto:


> comincio a nutrire una sincera attrazione per te. Forumisticamente parlando.
> 
> mmmhhhh....quasi quasi ti broccolo.
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

siete uno spasso!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (1 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dipendenza da alcol e droga
> 
> Parker era tossicodipendente dall'eroina fin dall'adolescenza,[7] e ciò gli causò svariati problemi anche nella professione: spesso mancava di presentarsi ai concerti o veniva licenziato perché si presentava strafatto.[8] Per soddisfare la sua dipendenza, frequentava gli spacciatori di strada (ad uno dei quali dedicò anche una sua celebre canzone, Moose the Mooche[9]), riceveva prestiti e donazioni da colleghi e ammiratori, impegnò il proprio sassofono varie volte, ed arrivò persino a mendicare per strada quando si trovava a corto di denaro e senza una scrittura. La situazione di Parker era quella tipica risultante dalle forti connessioni tra l'abuso di droga e la scena jazz dell'epoca. Nonostante producesse ugualmente musica di gran valore in questo periodo, le cattive abitudini di Parker si fecero sempre più frequenti a causa della droga. Spesso l'eroina era difficile da procurarsi, soprattutto quando Parker si trasferì per un breve periodo in California dove la droga circolava di meno ai tempi rispetto che a New York, e a causa di ciò iniziò a bere pesantemente per compensarne la mancanza.[9]
> L'incisione di Lover Man e il ricovero al Camarillo
> ...



ho letto con avido interesse 
grazie per averlo postato


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> siete uno spasso!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vero e sono mie amiche...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> grazie per il suggerimento!
> mi capita sempre piu' spesso (purtroppo) di sentire che insospettabili bravi ragazzi fidanzati con mie amiche fanno uso di sostanze.
> e loro sono come me...mai usato questa roba...non sanno nemmeno riconoscere gli effetti per capire se lui e' in sballo o meno...


io purtroppo ho scoperto un sacco di cose sulla coca

pare che se la facciano regolarmente anche i più insospettabili

addirittura mi hanno riferito (fonti affidabili) di chirurghi cocainomani che tirano prima di entrare in sala operatoria

gli effetti della coca non sono così evidenti come quelli dell'eroina, per cui non è così facile capire se uno si fa di coca. Però un sintomo inequivocabile è la mancanza di appetito. Quando sei fatto di coca non riesci proprio a mangiare. Poi magari il giorno dopo ti svuoti il frigo, però lì per lì non riesci


----------



## Alessandra (1 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusate, avevo messo questo post nel topic nel fecondator sposato che aveva un amante, che poi lo ha tradito, che poi se ne è trovata  un'altra...insomma avevo sbagliato topic. :condom:
> 
> 
> Per me non è salutare fare uso di sostanze, nemmeno una volta...figurati una volta al mese.
> ...



hai ragionissima!!! a questo manco ci pensavo!!!

paura  :scared:


----------



## Alessandra (1 Maggio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Solo una nota a margine: chi parla di droghe NON sa mai di cosa parla. Perché non è MAI possibile ricostruire la filiera produttiva della sostanza che ti procuri da uno spacciatore. Anche solo questo a me fa rizzare i capelli in testa. *Oggi la marja NON è mica la marja che consumavano i Beatles in India, vivaddio! E' una merda molto più forte e durissima. Della coca valga uguale, dell'ero uguale, le pasticche, ecc. Insomma, vade retro Satana! Senza nessun SE e senza nessun MA*.



Vero...
ho sentito dire che mettono anche piu' porcate che aumentano la dipendenza...

ho sentito che, da queste parti, gira della maria che viene pucciata in sostanze chimiche allucinogene...che aumentano appunto la dipendenza rispetto a quella tradizionale...


----------



## lunaiena (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> O mamma mia.
> Dovrò andare a farmi disintossicare.
> Sono una drogata con problemi esistenziali.* E non me ne sono mai accorta*.
> Fra poco arriverò al buco.
> ...


Di solito sono gli altri ad accorgersene ll'interessato negherà ssempre
fino a che non capita qualcosa che lo mette di fronte alla realtà ...


----------



## Tubarao (1 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vero...
> ho sentito dire che mettono anche piu' porcate che aumentano la dipendenza...
> 
> ho sentito che, da queste parti, gira della maria che viene pucciata in sostanze chimiche allucinogene...che aumentano appunto la dipendenza rispetto a quella tradizionale...


Ok. Parliamo di sostanza subdole. Hai in mente quelle bevande tipo Smirnoff Ice e similari. Sono le più bastarde in circolazione. Hanno una percentuale di alcol minima, ma veramente minima, tale da renderne possibile la vendita ai minori. Il pischello che ogni pomeriggio (perchè il pischello è di pomeriggio che entra in discoteca) se ne beve diverse, questo tutte le settimane. In questo modo si ottengono due risultati: si comincia ad abituare l'organismo all'alcol e si crea il futuro consumatore di bevande alcoliche pesanti.

Tebe ????? Me fai un filtro per piacere :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ok. Parliamo di sostanza subdole. *Hai in mente quelle bevande tipo Smirnoff Ice e similari. Sono le più bastarde in circolazione. Hanno una percentuale di alcol minima, ma veramente minima, tale da renderne possibile la vendita ai minori. Il pischello che ogni pomeriggio (perchè il pischello è di pomeriggio che entra in discoteca) se ne beve diverse, questo tutte le settimane. In questo modo si ottengono due risultati: si comincia ad abituare l'organismo all'alcol e si crea il futuro consumatore di bevande alcoliche pesanti.
> 
> *Tebe ????? Me fai un filtro per piacere :mrgreen:


vero.però questo nulla toglie o aggiunge al discorso sulla cocaina


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo riscrivo per la terza volta poi mi faccio una canna per disperazione:mexican:. *Ho detto che tutti abbiamo problemi e che evadere da essi con l'uso di sostanze è un ulteriore problema* per chi non ha quella modalità se desidera creare una famiglia con quella persona. Non è l'unico aspetto di possibile divergenza da considerare quando si vuole formare una famiglia ma in questo 3d si parlava di questo. Del resto le risposte hanno confermato che chi considera normale l'uso di sostanze  psicotrope non riesce a capire chi non le considera normali.



ma mica è vero che le droghe si usano per evadere dai problemi
anche, probabilmente quando ci si chiude in se stessi
invece ci sono droghe "sociali" che vengono usate per il piacere effimero che regalano
o per "festeggiare" la risoluzione dei problemi, ad es.:mrgreen:
del resto, storicamente la droga è sempre esistita, le foglie di coca ad es. vengono masticate da secoli per abbattere la fatica, spesso i soldati venivano riforniti di droghe di vario tipo, la maria è un potente antiinfiammatorio e rilassate, gli oppiacei sono antidolorifici, la codeina (oppiaceo) è presente in alcuni sciroppi per la tosse ed anche nelle mie pastiglie per il mal di testa, che infatti riportano nelle avvertenze la possibilità di risultare positivi al primo test sull'uso di sostanze, in caso di fermo
questo per dire che la droga è un problema a sè stante (perchè crea facilmente dipendenza quantomeno psicologica), a prescindere da eventuali altri problemi


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ok. Parliamo di sostanza subdole. Hai in mente quelle bevande tipo Smirnoff Ice e similari. Sono le più bastarde in circolazione. Hanno una percentuale di alcol minima, ma veramente minima, tale da renderne possibile la vendita ai minori. Il pischello che ogni pomeriggio (perchè il pischello è di pomeriggio che entra in discoteca) se ne beve diverse, questo tutte le settimane. In questo modo si ottengono due risultati: si comincia ad abituare l'organismo all'alcol e si crea il futuro consumatore di bevande alcoliche pesanti.
> 
> *Tebe ????? Me fai un filtro per piacere* :mrgreen:



solo uno?

Pivello


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ok. Parliamo di sostanza subdole. Hai in mente quelle bevande tipo Smirnoff Ice e similari. Sono le più bastarde in circolazione. Hanno una percentuale di alcol minima, ma veramente minima, tale da renderne possibile la vendita ai minori. Il pischello che ogni pomeriggio (perchè il pischello è di pomeriggio che entra in discoteca) se ne beve diverse, questo tutte le settimane. In questo modo si ottengono due risultati: si comincia ad abituare l'organismo all'alcol e si crea il futuro consumatore di bevande alcoliche pesanti.
> 
> Tebe ????? Me fai un filtro per piacere :mrgreen:


il pischello è anche di sera che va in discoteca ...ed è sempre allo stesso che vengono serviti anche alcolici e superalcolici...
proprio martedì sono andata a raccattare tre ragazzine e ti assicuro che qualcuno/na erano proprio sfatti...
Ma la cosa che mi ha stupito di più  è che presenti in sala c'erano carabinieri ...


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> il pischello è anche di sera che va in discoteca ...ed è sempre allo stesso che vengono serviti anche alcolici e superalcolici...
> proprio martedì sono andata a raccattare tre ragazzine e ti assicuro che qualcuno/na erano proprio sfatti...
> Ma la cosa che mi ha stupito di più  è che presenti in sala c'erano carabinieri ...


quello dell'abuso di alcol in giovane età è un grossissimo problema


----------



## Eliade (2 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> hai ragionissima!!! a questo manco ci pensavo!!!
> 
> paura  :scared:


Eh, pensa che mio zio pagò subito quel debito, proprio per evitare altre visite. In seguito però scoprimmo che il debito non era proprio di 500€, ma il prezzo era lievitato a causa del ritardo del pagamento...:unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> il pischello è anche di sera che va in discoteca ...ed è sempre allo stesso che vengono serviti anche alcolici e superalcolici...
> proprio martedì sono andata a raccattare tre ragazzine e ti assicuro che qualcuno/na erano proprio sfatti...
> Ma la cosa che mi ha stupito di più  è che presenti in sala c'erano carabinieri ...



Di solito i genitori permetto la discoteca nelle ore pomeridiane. ci sono comunque eccezioni.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Di solito i genitori permetto la discoteca nelle ore pomeridiane. ci sono comunque eccezioni.


le eccezioni so una miriade ...
sono tanti i genitori assonnati fuori le discoteche in auto alcuni anche in pigiama con giacca sopra 
che aspettano i ragazzi...
comunque pet me non cambia nulla pomeriggio o sera cosa impedisce di fare al pomeriggio quello che faresti alla sera?


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello dell'abuso di alcol in giovane età è un grossissimo problema


L'abuso di alcol da giovani c'è sempre stato ...
il fatto che a me rende un po' perplessa è sottovalutarne anche l'uso saltuario ...
massi facciamo festa beviamo sbombiamoci ...e Garda che l'ho fatto anche io finché non sono stata capace di intendere e capire i danni che aveva sul mio fisico e sul mio cervello di vedere ragazzi strafatti che non capivano e ti emarginavano dal gruppi perché non avevi intenzione di farti ...
poi guarda ho avuto un padre alcolista che non è che beveva a casa ma beveva un giro quando faceva festa
peccato che le feste erano frequenti e peccato che una sera che aveva fatto festa in auto c'eravamo anche io è mio fratello e peccato ancora che si è andato a schiantare  sotto un autotreno ...
stessa cosa è successa a mia cognata in cinta uno fatto e strafatto ma non tossico eh!arrivava solo da una festa  
ha tagliato in pieno la una curva e gli è finito addosso rischiando di farle perdere il bambino...
Peccato che nella maggior parte dei caso quando fai questi "non abusi" ti metti alla guida pensando di farcela e che sarà mai...
Poi non riesco a capacitarmi che per essere festosi  devi necessariamente essere non lucido ...
Partecipo a feste e sono sempre più  che lucida ...ma stiamo scherzando da un adolescente posso ancora accettarlo è adolescente quindi insomma un po' alla ricerca di nuove emozioni o brividi...anche se penso che il brivido....
ma da un adulto che non riesca a divertirsi rimanendo lucido proprio non comprendo...
È un mio limite ...ma essendo i stata dentro sia direttamente che indirettamente dico anche io 
....vade retro Satana...
che poi chi vuole per me può farne benissimo uso ma di certo non mi prendo/tengo un marito cocainomane (saltuario)
o alcolista (saltuario)
un paio di volte ho visto mio marito ubriaco lo avrei ammazzato di botte...
una volta addirittura ha osato telefonare per farsi venire a prendere perché aveva "fatto festa " e non voleva rischiare 
gli ho risposto :arrangiati ...


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> L'abuso di alcol da giovani c'è sempre stato ...
> il fatto che a me rende un po' perplessa è sottovalutarne anche l'uso saltuario ...
> massi facciamo festa beviamo sbombiamoci ...e Garda che l'ho fatto anche io finché non sono stata capace di intendere e capire i danni che aveva sul mio fisico e sul mio cervello di vedere ragazzi strafatti che non capivano e ti emarginavano dal gruppi perché non avevi intenzione di farti ...
> poi guarda ho avuto un padre alcolista che non è che beveva a casa ma beveva un giro quando faceva festa
> ...


hai mille ragioni.in più 
non ho percentuali per le mani ...quanta gente ubriaca al volante uccide la gente?
tanti, troppi


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> le eccezioni so una miriade ...
> sono tanti* i genitori assonnati fuori le discoteche in auto alcuni anche in pigiama con giacca sopra
> che aspettano i ragazzi...
> *comunque pet me non cambia nulla pomeriggio o sera cosa impedisce di fare al pomeriggio quello che faresti alla sera?


presente. E comunque... l'alcool lo bevono anche fuori dalla scuola, c'è chi si porta la bottiglietta da bere nell'intervallo. Non solo. Al centro commerciale al pomeriggio, i più grandi comprano la vodka lemon e se la bevono nei giardinetti. Poi se qualcuno si sente male lo lasciano lì... per non avere storie. Ma se provi ad avvisare un genitore rischi pure di essere preso a male parole. I ragazzi hanno sempre fatto cazzate, da che mondo è mondo. Sono gli adulti ad essere diversi, non i ragazzi.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> presente. E comunque... l'alcool lo bevono anche fuori dalla scuola, c'è chi si porta la bottiglietta da bere nell'intervallo. Non solo. Al centro commerciale al pomeriggio, i più grandi comprano la vodka lemon e se la bevono nei giardinetti. Poi se qualcuno si sente male lo lasciano lì... per non avere storie. Ma se provi ad avvisare un genitore rischi pure di essere preso a male parole. I ragazzi hanno sempre fatto cazzate, da che mondo è mondo. Sono gli adulti ad essere diversi, non i ragazzi.


infatti da un ragazzo riesco ad accettarlo ...sembra impossibile ma siamo stati ragazzi anche noi...
Ma da un adulto che presumo abbia un po' di sale in zucca no..
Soprattutto se è una persona che ha intenzione di farsi una famiglia no...
Sarò troppo tassativa troppa rompipalle che impedisco una serata di "sano divertimento "
ma dal sano divertimento alla dipendenza per me il passo é breve ...
Non si parla di latte frutta o verdura ma cocaina ...cioè se tu ti vuoi bruciare il cervello fai pure ...
ma io non voglio bruciarmi il mio nel sospetto che tu possa o non possa farne uso...


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> presente. E comunque... l'alcool lo bevono anche fuori dalla scuola, c'è chi si porta la bottiglietta da bere nell'intervallo. Non solo. Al centro commerciale al pomeriggio, i più grandi comprano la vodka lemon e se la bevono nei giardinetti.* Poi se qualcuno si sente male lo lasciano lì... per non avere storie.* Ma se provi ad avvisare un genitore rischi pure di essere preso a male parole. I ragazzi hanno sempre fatto cazzate, da che mondo è mondo. Sono gli adulti ad essere diversi, non i ragazzi.



questo mi sembra peggio che drogarsi!
io avevo l'onore di far parte dei "portatori a casa", anche le macchine riportavamo:mrgreen:


----------



## Indeciso (2 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> questo mi sembra peggio che drogarsi!io avevo l'onore di far parte dei "portatori a casa", anche le macchine riportavamo:mrgreen:


Piacere :mrgreen: siamo in 2


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2013)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Piacere :mrgreen: siamo in 2



allora festeggiamo!
senza esagerare:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> le eccezioni so una miriade ...
> sono tanti i genitori assonnati fuori le discoteche in auto alcuni anche in pigiama con giacca sopra
> che aspettano i ragazzi...
> comunque pet me non cambia nulla pomeriggio o sera cosa impedisce di fare al pomeriggio quello che faresti alla sera?


Permettimi di ribattere, le discoteche che aprono il pomeriggio sono aperte esclusivamente per quei ragazzi di una certa età compresa da, 12 in su. Altrimenti queste non avrebbero senso nella loro apertura pomeridiana, come non avrebbe senso il genitore che in pigiama aspetta il figlio la sera seduti in macchina ed assonnati. 

O vogliamo credere che il "figlio"sia felice di trovare i genitori fuori ad aspettarli? 

O che la notte non sia più propizia a determinate situazioni innescate da una qualche dose di alcool o di quello che gira in discoteca.


alla fine hai anche ragione sai, si può fare di tutto il pomeriggio come la sera. Tu ( tu ipoteticamente) preferisci la sera o il pomeriggio per innescare certi meccanismi che troviamo nelle varie discoteche. 

Sta alla base di ogni rapporto genitoriale avere un dialogo con i figli, sappiamo tutti che la sera aiuta e predispone per molte situazioni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2013)

io sono scesa con la camomilla per uno dei ragazzetti ubriachi che stavano sotto il mio terrazzo una notte dell'estate scorsa : poi però li ho cazziati per bene  :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Piacere :mrgreen: siamo in 2



3.
Da che ho memoria, non bevendo da sempre e cannandomi solo ed esclusivamente quando sono in casa pigiamata,  ho sempre portato io a casa tutti.
Sempre.

Ci sono stati dei ritorni  raccapriccianti.

Tipo quella notte che dopo una seratona in una discoteca gay a Genova, con tre ubriachi in macchina,ho dovuto portarli tutti a casa mia a dormire perchè non erano nemmeno in grado di scendere dalla macchina.

Uno di loro l'avevo addirittura recuperato in un fosso fuori dalla discoteca.

:unhappy:


la sezione vomito a fiotto ve la risparmio


----------



## Indeciso (2 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora festeggiamo!senza esagerare:mrgreen:


semmai, se alziamo il gomito, guida Tebe


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

Indeciso ha detto:


> semmai, se alziamo il gomito, guida Tebe



esatto.
Vi porto a casa io bei bambini...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma mica è vero che le droghe si usano per evadere dai problemi
> anche, probabilmente quando ci si chiude in se stessi
> invece ci sono droghe "sociali" che vengono usate per il piacere effimero che regalano
> o per "festeggiare" la risoluzione dei problemi, ad es.:mrgreen:
> ...


Mi hai fatto un elenco di usi per risolvere problemi.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> L'abuso di alcol da giovani c'è sempre stato ...
> il fatto che a me rende un po' perplessa è sottovalutarne anche l'uso saltuario ...
> massi facciamo festa beviamo sbombiamoci ...e Garda che l'ho fatto anche io finché non sono stata capace di intendere e capire i danni che aveva sul mio fisico e sul mio cervello di vedere ragazzi strafatti che non capivano e ti emarginavano dal gruppi perché non avevi intenzione di farti ...
> poi guarda ho avuto un padre alcolista che non è che beveva a casa ma beveva un giro quando faceva festa
> ...


:up:Se si è stati toccati direttamente o indirettamente si è molto meno possibilisti.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io sono scesa con la camomilla per uno dei ragazzetti ubriachi che stavano sotto il mio terrazzo una notte dell'estate scorsa : poi però li ho cazziati per bene  :mrgreen:


:up::up:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Permettimi di ribattere, le discoteche che aprono il pomeriggio sono aperte esclusivamente per quei ragazzi di una certa età compresa da, 12 in su. Altrimenti queste non avrebbero senso nella loro apertura pomeridiana, come non avrebbe senso il genitore che in pigiama aspetta il figlio la sera seduti in macchina ed assonnati.
> 
> O vogliamo credere che il "figlio"sia felice di trovare i genitori fuori ad aspettarli?
> 
> ...


da me le discoteche per dodicenni aperte il pomeriggio non ci sono e non ci sono mai state ...
Ti spiego come è da me:
fino alla quinta elementare riesci a gestire questi ragazzetti festone di compleanno in casa con tanto di ppalloncini mamme e papà a pettegolare su questo e quell'altro...
Poi arrivano le medie e ancora li è minimamente gestibile feste pizzate uscite ma il tutto limitato o ad una pizzeria o
pin qualche tavernetta  o garages di qualcuno anche se qualche alcolico comincia già a girare dai un'ora per il rientro 
vai a prendere e tutto finisce lì ...
I casini cominciano alle superiori dai 14 in su dove ad esempio la più grande esce alle sette del mattino per andare a scuola e torna alle sei di sera molte volte con la scusa che ha perso il pullman per il rientro ...
al sabato parte per andare in discoteca nel pomeriggio con il pullman e il coprifuoco te lo da lei ...ora dico ci si fida perché bene o male sta ragazzetta la si conosce ...
ora un paio di sabati fa manda sms :_vieni a prendermi alle 3
_ok parto alle 2e mezza mi faccio 30km vado fuori dalla disco a prenderla bene è uscita alla 4
un'ora fuori a dormire in macchina cosa vuoi che gli freghi che io sono fuori ad aspettarla in auto ....non voglio credere che il figlio sia felice che il genitore lo aspetti assonnato ...voglio credere che il figlio è felice dove è in quel mmomento che si sta divertendo dimenticandosi di avere dei genitori...come credo sia giusto così e come ero pure io che tra l'altro mica i miei mi venivano a prendere e neanche mi preoccupavo che loro erano a casa preoccupati quando non rientravo 
all'ora prestabilita...

Qualsiasi meccanismo tu (ipotetico) lo inneschi quando ne hai la possibilità che sia sera pomeriggio o mattino...che la sera aiuta o predispone non sono d'accordo ....
Qualsiasi momento della giornata è buono per fare ciò che ti è impedito in un'altro orario...


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> questo mi sembra peggio che drogarsi!
> io avevo l'onore di far parte dei "portatori a casa", anche le macchine riportavamo:mrgreen:



A 15anni?
sai quanti ragazzi miei coetanei (15enni)sono morti di incidente stradale con mmotorini perché 
ubriachi dopo queste festicciole?
tanti purtroppo...
Madonna se sapessi quanto odio l'alcol e la droga  e quanta gente si è portata via ...
mi viene persino da piangere ...


----------



## Alessandra (3 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A 15anni?
> sai quanti ragazzi miei coetanei (15enni)sono morti di incidente stradale con mmotorini perché
> ubriachi dopo queste festicciole?
> tanti purtroppo...
> ...


terribile...
purtroppo anche io ho avuto amici che non ci sono piu' per via droghe pesanti...eroina...acidi...


----------



## Alessandra (3 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh, pensa che mio zio pagò subito quel debito, proprio per evitare altre visite. In seguito però scoprimmo che il debito non era proprio di 500€, ma il prezzo era lievitato a causa del ritardo del pagamento...:unhappy: :unhappy:



pazzesco....


il fratello di un mio ex e' stato ucciso per via di quel genere di debiti...

non si scherza con queste cose...in effetti non avevo pensato a questi spiacevoli sconvenienti...

il primo problema che mi ero posta era quello della dioendenza...ma c'e' tutto un mondo da incubo dietro...


----------



## Alessandra (3 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Permettimi di ribattere, le discoteche che aprono il pomeriggio sono aperte esclusivamente per quei ragazzi di una certa età compresa da, 12 in su. Altrimenti queste non avrebbero senso nella loro apertura pomeridiana, come non avrebbe senso il genitore che in pigiama aspetta il figlio la sera seduti in macchina ed assonnati.
> 
> O vogliamo credere che il "figlio"sia felice di trovare i genitori fuori ad aspettarli?
> 
> ...



anche secondo me...
:up:


----------



## Alessandra (3 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io sono scesa con la camomilla per uno dei ragazzetti ubriachi che stavano sotto il mio terrazzo una notte dell'estate scorsa : poi però li ho cazziati per bene  :mrgreen:



hahaha...che carina 
mi immagino la scena 


Io ho aiutato a tenere la fronte a un ragazzetto sconosciuto che stava vomitando l'anima...ero in metropolitana...era la notte bianca e saranno state le tre di notte...
nessuna cazziata gli sarebbe entrata nelle orecchie in quel momento...
mi ha fatto cosi' pena che gli ho tenuto la testa...era giovanissimo...


----------



## Tubarao (3 Maggio 2013)

Quando lavoravo e vivevo a Milano condividevo l'appartamento con un tipo che non diceva no a niente. Il venerdì sera, dopo una settimana di lavoro massacrante (metteteci pure le notti passate in reperibilità a fare interventi  a qualsiasi ora della notte), il venerdì uscire e andarsene a cena fuori diventava quasi un'esigenza fisica.Solo che forse, vista la disponibilità economica, e comunque un pò di esperienza in più, si usciva senza macchina e per tornare a casa si usava il taxi. Non rimpiango nessuna di quelle serate, neanche una (e più di una sono veramente tornato a casa con le mani e con i piedi). Mai una disavventura sempre tutto molto pissenlove, in sei anni solo una volta stavamo per ritrovarci in una rissa per colpa mia (ma era giustificata ecchecchezz sarebbe successo anche se fossi stato completamente sobrio). Di sicuro una discriminante sostanziale esiste: il teenager non esce di casa chiedendosi: forse è meglio non prendere la macchina perchè probabilmente stasera berrò qualche bicchiere in più, e infatti, pur non conoscendo le percentuali. l'età dei morti sulle strade il sabato sera è ampiamente sotto i 30 anni. Questo non vuol dire che ci si sbronzava tutte i weekend, qualche volta si rimaneva a casa a guardare i Cesaroni, vuol dire che esistono situazioni e situazioni, e sfido chiunque a definirmi alcolista o cocainomane o _____________ (mettete quello che ve pare al posto dei trattini) solo perchè qualche volta mi sono sbronzato (fermo restando che molte sono le sere in cui i tornava a casa dopo aver bevuto acqua minerale). 
Alla fin fine.......a me, il seratone, quando si creano le alchimie giuste con la gente giusta.....me piace.


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> [...] Ma per alcune persone é un attimo passare dal consumo occasionale a quello abituale. E quello abituale fa danni enormi. E non si rende conto di avere un problema. Il cocainomane pensa di poter smettere quando vuole. Invece non è cosi


Conosco un po' di persone che purtroppo fanno uso di cocaina, dicono per "fare serata" in rare occasioni, sicurissime di non poter cadere nella dipendenza. Diceva la stessa cosa anche una ragazza che si è rovinata e che ha buttato anni della sua vita per colpa della droga. Un momento negativo e ne ha consumata sempre di più, fino a bruciarsi, senza rendersi conto di quanto stava andando a fondo. Ora si è ripresa abbastanza da poter lavorare nel negozio di famiglia, famiglia che ha vissuto le pene dell'inferno per aiutarla, ma è andata completamente, non ha più un futuro. Chissà che cavolo ha mischiato, che cavolo ha preso per ridursi così. Eppure ricordo benissimo quando ripeteva cose come "basta usare la testa" e "conosco i miei limiti".

Per tornare all'apertura del 3d, ho paura per l'amica di Alessandra, rischia di impegnarsi con una bomba ad orologeria.


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto un elenco di usi per risolvere problemi.



ma non per evadere dai problemi, è diverso!
è un modo sbagliato di cercare di risolvere alcuni problemi, secondo me
fermo restando che personalmente sono favorevolissima all'uso di droghe pesanti in caso di malattie all'ultimo stadio


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non per evadere dai problemi, è diverso!
> è un modo sbagliato di cercare di risolvere alcuni problemi, secondo me
> fermo restando che personalmente *sono favorevolissima all'uso di droghe pesanti in caso di malattie all'ultimo stadio*


e vorrei vedere...santa morfina


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2013)

certo che se ci fosse qualcuno contrario basterebbe farlo stare dieci minuti con chi soffre dei dolori di cancro


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che se ci fosse qualcuno contrario basterebbe farlo stare dieci minuti con chi soffre dei dolori di cancro



tempo fa ho fatto un intervento un po' doloroso, mi mettevano flebo di non so che e non sentivo nulla, e mi accorgevo subito quando finiva l'effetto!


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> tempo fa ho fatto un intervento un po' doloroso, mi mettevano flebo di non so che e non sentivo nulla, e mi accorgevo subito quando finiva l'effetto!


ho visto che anche mia figlia ,che ha fatto la ricostruzione del crociato e menisco, ne aveva una bella dose .
il sollievo dal dolore  è un enorme passo avanti dell'umanità, secondo me


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho visto che anche mia figlia ,che ha fatto la ricostruzione del crociato e menisco, ne aveva una bella dose .
> il sollievo dal dolore  è un enorme passo avanti dell'umanità, secondo me



già
ma io non penso solo al dolore, pensavo anche ad un malato terminale che potrebbe, se lo desidera, scegliere di estraniarsi dalla realtà con le droghe, tipo l'eroina per es., che, a detta di chi l'ha provata, regala sensazioni bellissime, un altro mondo...finto, certo, ma non vedrei motivi per impederglielo


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non per evadere dai problemi, è diverso!
> è un modo sbagliato di cercare di risolvere alcuni problemi, secondo me
> fermo restando che personalmente *sono favorevolissima all'uso di droghe pesanti in caso di malattie all'ultimo stadio*


certo. Anche se in italia solo per far usare la maria terapeutica ci sono voluti secoli.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho visto che anche mia figlia ,che ha fatto la ricostruzione del crociato e menisco, ne aveva una bella dose .
> il sollievo dal dolore  è un enorme passo avanti dell'umanità, secondo me


Dipende.


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho visto che anche mia figlia ,che ha fatto la ricostruzione del crociato e menisco, ne aveva una bella dose .
> *il sollievo dal dolore  è un enorme passo avanti dell'umanità, secondo me*



già, anche se noi, come al solito, siamo piuttosto indietro nella terapia del dolore.


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> già
> ma io non penso solo al dolore, pensavo anche ad un malato terminale che potrebbe, se lo desidera, scegliere di estraniarsi dalla realtà con le droghe, tipo l'eroina per es., che, a detta di chi l'ha provata, regala sensazioni bellissime, un altro mondo...finto, certo, ma non vedrei motivi per impederglielo


per la terapia del dolore si usa la morfina,non l'eroina.

i motivi per impedirglielo vanno ricercati negli effetti delle varie sostanze.

ad un malato terminale non darei della coca,per dirne una


----------



## Alessandra (6 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> da me le discoteche per dodicenni aperte il pomeriggio non ci sono e non ci sono mai state ...
> Ti spiego come è da me:
> fino alla quinta elementare riesci a gestire questi ragazzetti festone di compleanno in casa con tanto di ppalloncini mamme e papà a pettegolare su questo e quell'altro...
> Poi arrivano le medie e ancora li è minimamente gestibile feste pizzate uscite ma il tutto limitato o ad una pizzeria o
> ...


I miei mi facevano ricordare eccome la loro presenza fuori! Se ritardavo anche di un quarto d'ora, mi ricordavano che loro stavano gia' facendomi un favore a venirmi a prendere e ad alzarsi dal letto solo per me.
avessi tardato di un'ora, non mi avrebbero piu' fatto uscire.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> per la terapia del dolore si usa la morfina,non l'eroina.
> 
> i motivi per impedirglielo vanno ricercati negli effetti delle varie sostanze.
> 
> ad un *malato terminale* non darei della coca,per dirne una


perché la coca è un amplificatore di sensazioni e così lo massacri subito. meglio allora la morfina perché si possono sfilare tanti bigliettoni prima che muoia.

penso che un modo eccellente e poco costoso per trasferirsi nell'altro mondo è la somministrazione di quantità illimitate di cannabinoidi (in qualsiasi forma), perché facilita il trapasso in modo naturale e consapevole nel giro di tempo necessario, per concludere tutti gli affari con il mondo in modo pacifico. chi ne ha fatto uso massiccio, ha sicuramente avuto occasione di conoscere e toccare quasi con mano il confine fra vita e morte.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> già, anche se noi, come al solito, siamo piuttosto indietro nella terapia del dolore.


questo dipende soprattutto dal fatto che per motivi religiosi si ritiene che sia necessario avere dolore. può sembrare stupido, ma è una convinzione molto ben ancorata nella mentalità.


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> questo dipende soprattutto dal fatto che per motivi religiosi si ritiene che sia necessario avere dolore. può sembrare stupido, ma è una convinzione molto ben ancorata nella mentalità.


hai ragione.
sintomatica la mentalità di madre teresa di calcutta che preferiva tenere la mano di chi stava morendo piuttosto che spendere soldi per curare i malati veramente


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> questo dipende soprattutto dal fatto che per *motivi religiosi* si ritiene che sia necessario avere dolore. può sembrare stupido, ma è una convinzione molto ben ancorata nella mentalità.


Religiosi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non per evadere dai problemi, è diverso!
> è un modo sbagliato di cercare di risolvere alcuni problemi, secondo me
> fermo restando che personalmente sono favorevolissima all'uso di droghe pesanti in caso di malattie all'ultimo stadio


ci sono altri modi più efficienti per lasciare il mondo, senza però diventare meno a livelli di dignità. se le droghe pesanti sono una via per alleviare o rimuovere del tutto il dolore, altre droghe lo fanno in modo migliore ... ma costano meno e aggiungono quel poco di consapevolezza che non si vuol concedere a nessuno. io fortunatamente non ne avrò bisogno di nulla, so già come sfuggire da questo mondo incapace di volere e intendere


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Religiosi?


sì.

il dolore è il veicolo che porta a dio e l'anima si purifica tramite il dolore. Cristo è risorto dopo aver affrontato dolore. la vita eterna ci viene garantita grazie alla sofferenza.

la realtà però è che il dolore porta alla morte e punto. se non hai avuto consapevolezza prima, non ne avrai durante e dopo. te lo insegna la vita, ma nessuno ci crede fino a quando non ci casca.

quindi è tutto molto ben ancorato a livelli intoccabili ... svincolandosi da qualunque ragione.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sì.
> 
> il dolore è il veicolo che porta a dio e l'anima si purifica tramite il dolore. Cristo è risorto dopo aver affrontato dolore. la vita eterna ci viene garantita grazie alla sofferenza.
> 
> ...


Non è il dolore che porta alla morte. Qualche volta, forse. Ma mica è una costante. Vabbè. Scusa per la domanda.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> per la terapia del dolore si usa la morfina,non l'eroina.
> 
> i motivi per impedirglielo vanno ricercati negli effetti delle varie sostanze.
> 
> ad un malato terminale non darei della coca,per dirne una


lo so che si usa la morfina
l'eroina pare dia in più un benessere celestiale, proiettando in un'altra dimensione, senza sofferenze
per questo motivo dicevo che, per me, il malato terminale potrebbe usarla, se lo desidera


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2013)

http://www.psichiatriaedipendenze.it/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/opuscolo_droga_2013_bozza02.pdf


----------



## lunaiena (6 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> I miei mi facevano ricordare eccome la loro presenza fuori! Se ritardavo anche di un quarto d'ora, mi ricordavano che loro stavano gia' facendomi un favore a venirmi a prendere e ad alzarsi dal letto solo per me.
> avessi tardato di un'ora, non mi avrebbero piu' fatto uscire.



Però non dirmi che quando ti facevano il culo per un ritardo non eri almeno un pochettino scocciata per questa lavata di capo?
Poi non so saranno modi di pensare diversi ...ricordo che quando era ora di andare era lì che cominciava il divertimento 
non mi piaceva avere un coprifuoco e non mi piace darne....si aspetta e che cio vuoi fare...
Madonna poi nessun genitore quando ero giovane io andave a prendere nessuno ti arrangiavi...come eri in grado di andare dove volevi andare dovevi anche essere in grado ti tornare altrimenti stavi a casa ...quanto dito ho fatto 
mattino pomeriggio sera...


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.psichiatriaedipendenze.it/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/opuscolo_droga_2013_bozza02.pdf



potrei linkarti altri psichiatri che dicono il contrario sulla cannabis.
Il resto quoto.

Comunque smetto quando voglio


----------



## perplesso (6 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> lo so che si usa la morfina
> l'eroina pare dia in più un benessere celestiale, proiettando in un'altra dimensione, senza sofferenze
> per questo motivo dicevo che, per me, il malato terminale potrebbe usarla, se lo desidera


resto dubbioso,gli effetti analgesici dell'eroina sono molto blandi.

a seconda da come gli prende,uno il dolore potrebbe sentirlo anche più forte


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> potrei linkarti altri psichiatri che dicono il contrario sulla cannabis.
> Il resto quoto.
> 
> Comunque smetto quando voglio


:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## Alessandra (6 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Però non dirmi che quando ti facevano il culo per un ritardo non eri almeno un pochettino scocciata per questa lavata di capo?
> *Poi non so saranno modi di pensare diversi ...ricordo che quando era ora di andare era lì che cominciava il divertimento
> *non mi piaceva avere un coprifuoco e non mi piace darne....si aspetta e che cio vuoi fare...
> Madonna poi nessun genitore quando ero giovane io andave a prendere nessuno ti arrangiavi...come eri in grado di andare dove volevi andare dovevi anche essere in grado ti tornare altrimenti stavi a casa ...quanto dito ho fatto
> mattino pomeriggio sera...



*neretto*:  assolutamente vero


si, si,...certo che mi scocciava! eccome...
per questo non mi sarei mai sognata di farli aspettare quando mi facevano il favore di venirmi a prendere.
E' capitato qualche volta, che non avevo l'eta' per guidare ed ero in vacanza e la discoteca era lontana.
Altriemnti avevo il coprifuoco presto, in modo che potevo tornare con i mezzi di trasporto pubblico.
presa la patente poi e' cambiato tutto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Però non dirmi che quando ti facevano il culo per un ritardo non eri almeno un pochettino scocciata per questa lavata di capo?
> Poi non so saranno modi di pensare diversi ...ricordo che quando era ora di andare era lì che cominciava il divertimento
> non mi piaceva avere un coprifuoco e non mi piace darne....si aspetta e che cio vuoi fare...
> Madonna poi nessun genitore quando ero giovane io andave a prendere nessuno ti arrangiavi...come eri in grado di andare dove volevi andare dovevi anche essere in grado ti tornare altrimenti stavi a casa ...quanto dito ho fatto
> mattino pomeriggio sera...


mai avuto coprifuoco, nessuno sapeva dove fossi e con chi. Proprio per questo ho stabilito coprifuoco ma soprattutto passo io a riprendere la truppa 
F.to
Generale Von Inkazzen.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mai avuto coprifuoco, nessuno sapeva dove fossi e con chi. Proprio per questo ho stabilito coprifuoco ma soprattutto passo io a riprendere la truppa
> F.to
> Generale Von Inkazzen.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mai avuto coprifuoco, nessuno sapeva dove fossi e con chi. Proprio per questo ho stabilito coprifuoco ma soprattutto passo io a riprendere la truppa
> F.to
> Generale Von Inkazzen.


Coprifuoco fino a pochi giorni prima del matrimonio
Mai un ritardo, mi dispiaceva sapere che stavano svegli ad aspettarmi
Con i miei figli (quello adolescente) sono meno intransigente nel fissare gli orari. Ma non accetto ritardi. Al massimo mi chiami e mi avverti che tardi ma non deve essere un'abitudine. Tendenzialmente se ritardano il giorno dopo rientrano prima dei minuti che hanno ritardato il giorno prima. Sembra funzionare


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2013)

Non fatemi ricordare i coprifuochi.

Una delle volte che sono stata beccata a non rispettarlo, un ritardo di mezz'ora ho dormito sullo zerbino praticamente.
nemmeno i cani mi volevano nella loro cuccia.
La notte più lunga della storia. Anche perchè dormire nell'amaca mi faceva venire il mal di mare e il dondolo era occupato dai gatti. E il coniglio.

Meno male che era estate.
Credo mi avrebbero fatto dormire fuori anche se fosse stato inverno.


Comunque tornavo a casa entro l'orario stabilito e poi...riuscivo.

Mai beccata.
pensavo.

Poco tempo fa mio padre mi disse che ha sempre avuto il sospetto che io uscissi dopo.
Ma non ha mai controllato.



Ho negato


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> sintomatica la mentalità di madre teresa di calcutta che preferiva tenere la mano di chi stava morendo piuttosto che spendere soldi per curare i malati veramente


Qui entriamo in un ginepraio terribile. Da un lato sicuramente ha fatto quel che riteneva giusto, dall'altro però ha anche sostenuto una "formula di salvezza" che era solo comoda alla Chiesa, talmente comoda che l'hanno anche fatta Santa. Per me, l'immagine di Madre Teresa è stata abusata per innalzare la immagine rotta della Chiesa a inoltranza e sostenere le sue pratiche anche altrove dove sarebbe stato meglio usare il buon senso moderno e qualche pillola in più. Ho molto ben presente i discorsi sul suo conto, non parlo a vuoto, ma per approfondire si dovrebbe veramente scavare tanto nello stato solidificato di merda per raggiungere qualcosa di vero.


----------



## lunaiena (7 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mai avuto coprifuoco, nessuno sapeva dove fossi e con chi. Proprio per questo ho stabilito coprifuoco ma soprattutto passo io a riprendere la truppa
> F.to
> Generale Von Inkazzen.



Madonna ...
è proprio vero che chi non si fida non è da fidare


----------



## Alessandra (7 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> lo so che si usa la morfina
> *l'eroina pare dia in più un benessere celestiale, proiettando in un'altra dimensione, senza sofferenze
> per questo motivo dicevo che, per me, il malato terminale potrebbe usarla, se lo desidera*



avevo sentito dire lo stesso dell'oppio


----------



## Alessandra (7 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mai avuto coprifuoco, nessuno sapeva dove fossi e con chi. Proprio per questo ho stabilito coprifuoco ma soprattutto passo io a riprendere la truppa
> F.to
> Generale Von Inkazzen.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (7 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non fatemi ricordare i coprifuochi.
> 
> Una delle volte che sono stata beccata a non rispettarlo, un ritardo di mezz'ora ho dormito sullo zerbino praticamente.
> nemmeno i cani mi volevano nella loro cuccia.
> ...


fatta la regola...fatto l'inganno! 
se penso alle mille cose che ho combinato per fare cmq quello che volevo ma allo stesso tempo x evitarmi cazziatoni....ahahah...ci potrei scrivere un romanzo!!!


----------



## Alessandra (7 Maggio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Qui entriamo in un ginepraio terribile. Da un lato sicuramente ha fatto quel che riteneva giusto, dall'altro però ha anche sostenuto una "formula di salvezza" che era solo comoda alla Chiesa, talmente comoda che l'hanno anche fatta Santa. Per me, l'immagine di Madre Teresa è stata abusata per innalzare la immagine rotta della Chiesa a inoltranza e sostenere le sue pratiche anche altrove dove sarebbe stato meglio usare* il buon senso moderno e qualche pillola in più.* Ho molto ben presente i discorsi sul suo conto, non parlo a vuoto, ma per approfondire si dovrebbe veramente scavare tanto nello stato solidificato di merda per raggiungere qualcosa di vero.



:up: Interessante discorso...

la Chiesa ancora adesso ripudia il buon senso moderno, qualche pillola e tanto altro...

E' stato fatto un accenno anche al discorso dell'eutanasia se non sbaglio...
Trovo assurda la forzatura di non permettere alla gente di morire con la dignita' che desiderano...come se quel dolore da subire a tutti i costi portasse davvero a far diventare noi tutti dei Cristi...


----------



## lunaiena (7 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> sintomatica la mentalità di madre teresa di calcutta che preferiva tenere la mano di chi stava morendo piuttosto che spendere soldi per curare i malati veramente



Perché giudichi un operato se non ne capisci la spiritualità ?


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perché giudichi un operato se non ne capisci la spiritualità ?


perché non ne capisco la spiritualità

http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j...jnFtY20hKa00XIWzxMsXWFw&bvm=bv.46226182,d.ZWU


----------



## lunaiena (7 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché non ne capisco la spiritualità
> 
> http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j...jnFtY20hKa00XIWzxMsXWFw&bvm=bv.46226182,d.ZWU



Il link non si apre indirizzo sbagliato...

Perché dici che una persona invece di fare una cosa avrebbe dovuto farne un'altra 
dando per scontato che la cosa giusta era l'altra ...
nessuno è nel giusto o nello sbagliato ma tutti facciamo ciò che ci sembra giusto ...
giusto o sbagliato che sia deve essere accettato e non criticato...
questo è il mio parere personale...
Consapevolmente incomprensibile...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il link non si apre indirizzo sbagliato...
> 
> Perché dici che una persona invece di fare una cosa avrebbe dovuto farne un'altra
> dando per scontato che la cosa giusta era l'altra ...
> ...


Semplice
perchè minnie è maestra di vita no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :up: Interessante discorso...
> 
> la Chiesa ancora adesso ripudia il buon senso moderno, qualche pillola e tanto altro...
> 
> ...


Il senso del dolore a tutti i costi sta nell'errata convinzione che purifichi l'anima. Se hai letto l'Antico Testamento, noti come cresce questa convinzione, con la coltivazione degli estremi. Non si può dire che la Bibbia sia un libro equilibrato, ma estremo. (Anche per questo motivo non è un libro di storia )

Per capire dove sta il punto di vista della Chiesa, bisogna ravanare in questi angoli desolati. In molti dei casi descritti nella Bibbia, la gente ha raggiunto un livello di consapevolezza superiore alla media mediante il dolore o la malattia. Non si tratta di casi frequenti, ma di rari casi nel "libro degli estremi".

Di questi casi poi, tutte le chiese hanno fatto dei santi e dei martiri e li hanno messo come esempio davanti a tutti, non perché volessero che fossero imitati, ma ammirati e soprattutto temuti, perché il dolore ovviamente non è ricercato. Quindi chi si metteva dalla parte dei deboli addolorati eroi della storia, aveva in mano la folla. La folla nella sua impotenza non poteva e fino a oggi non può allievare il dolore di altri, ma lo desidera, è un istinto.

E così, spinti dalla volontà di aiutare, sono disposti a dar via ogni loro possesso, perfino loro stessa vita, per far cessare il dolore altrui. E questo tutte le religioni e chiese hanno sempre saputo sfruttare fino in fondo, proponendosi come mediatori fra lo spirito e il mondo.

Con questa piuttosto superficiale trivellazione di un qualsiasi punto della crosta merdosa ti lascio a riflettere su quanto daresti via di te se tu sapessi che aiuterebbe


----------

